# Ho tradito ma non so darmi una risposta.. perchè??



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

*Ho tradito ma non so darmi una risposta.. perchè??*

so gia che mi prenderete a insulti per la mia storia

ho tradito il mio ragazzo è un anno che proviamo e riprenderci da qsta mia stronzata, io ho fatto tutto il possibile e anke l'impossibile.
ma manca una cosa PERCHè L HO FATTO non riesco a capatacitarmenre!! sono malata sono cretina tutto quello che volete.. ci sarà stato un calo di amore di desiderio non lo so!  sta di fatto che ora lui ha deciso di lasciarmi non perchè non mi ama ma perchè non riesce ad accettare quello che ho fatto! lui mi ama, e per quanto ne potete dire, anke io lo amo davvero! mi sto lacerando con questa cosa che lui mi lascia cn la testa ma non con il cuore prechè non lo accetta!  lui vuole sentire questa risposta potrebbe aiutarlo

mi aiutate a capire perchè?
 so che dovrei arrivarci da sola e capire xke l ho fatto... ma non ne sono in grado 
se ripenso a quello vedo tutto annebbaito non sento le sensazioni che provavo non lo so ... 

e lo voglio rifare mio e tornare la ragazza  di cui lui si è innamorato! sos!


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> so gia che mi prenderete a insulti per la mia storia
> 
> ho tradito il mio ragazzo è un anno che proviamo e riprenderci da qsta mia stronzata, io ho fatto tutto il possibile e anke l'impossibile.
> ma manca una cosa PERCHè L HO FATTO non riesco a capatacitarmenre!! sono malata sono cretina tutto quello che volete.. ci sarà stato un calo di amore di desiderio non lo so! sta di fatto che ora lui ha deciso di lasciarmi non perchè non mi ama ma perchè non riesce ad accettare quello che ho fatto! lui mi ama, e per quanto ne potete dire, anke io lo amo davvero! mi sto lacerando con questa cosa che lui mi lascia cn la testa ma non con il cuore prechè non lo accetta! lui vuole sentire questa risposta potrebbe aiutarlo
> ...


mò te lo spiega Daniele il perchè.. chi meglio di lui potrebbe mai farlo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> so gia che mi prenderete a insulti per la mia storia
> 
> ho tradito il mio ragazzo è un anno che proviamo e riprenderci da qsta mia stronzata, io ho fatto tutto il possibile e anke l'impossibile.
> ma manca una cosa PERCHè L HO FATTO non riesco a capatacitarmenre!! sono malata sono cretina tutto quello che volete.. ci sarà stato un calo di amore di desiderio non lo so!*  sta di fatto che ora lui ha deciso di lasciarmi non perchè non mi ama ma perchè non riesce ad accettare quello che ho* *fatto!* lui mi ama, e per quanto ne potete dire, anke io lo amo davvero! mi sto lacerando con questa cosa che lui mi lascia cn la testa ma non con il cuore prechè non lo accetta!  lui vuole sentire questa risposta potrebbe aiutarlo
> ...



ne ha tutto il diritto
e se veramente lo ami come dici, devi lasciarlo andare


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> so gia che mi prenderete a insulti per la mia storia
> 
> ho tradito il mio ragazzo è un anno che proviamo e riprenderci da qsta mia stronzata, io ho fatto tutto il possibile e anke l'impossibile.
> ma manca una cosa PERCHè L HO FATTO non riesco a capatacitarmenre!! sono malata sono cretina tutto quello che volete.. ci sarà stato un calo di amore di desiderio non lo so!  sta di fatto che ora lui ha deciso di lasciarmi non perchè non mi ama ma perchè non riesce ad accettare quello che ho fatto! lui mi ama, e per quanto ne potete dire, anke io lo amo davvero! mi sto lacerando con questa cosa che lui mi lascia cn la testa ma non con il cuore prechè non lo accetta!  lui vuole sentire questa risposta potrebbe aiutarlo
> ...


Non chiederci la parola che squadri da ogni lato
l'animo nostro informe, e a lettere di fuoco
lo dichiari e risplenda come un croco
perduto in mezzo a un polveroso prato. 

Ah l'uomo che se ne va sicuro,
agli altri ed a se stesso amico,
e l'ombra sua non cura che la canicola
stampa sopra uno scalcinato muro!

Non domandarci la formula che mondi possa aprirti,
sì qualche storta sillaba e secca come un ramo.
Codesto solo oggi possiamo dirti,
ciò che non siamo, ciò che non vogliamo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non chiederci la parola che squadri da ogni lato
> l'animo nostro informe, e a lettere di fuoco
> lo dichiari e risplenda come un croco
> perduto in mezzo a un polveroso prato.
> ...



bellissima

grazie Conte


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> so gia che mi prenderete a insulti per la mia storia
> 
> ho tradito il mio ragazzo è un anno che proviamo e riprenderci da qsta mia stronzata, io ho fatto tutto il possibile e anke l'impossibile.
> ma manca una cosa PERCHè L HO FATTO non riesco a capatacitarmenre!! sono malata sono cretina tutto quello che volete.. ci sarà stato un calo di amore di desiderio non lo so! sta di fatto che ora lui ha deciso di lasciarmi non perchè non mi ama ma perchè non riesce ad accettare quello che ho fatto! lui mi ama, e per quanto ne potete dire, anke io lo amo davvero! mi sto lacerando con questa cosa che lui mi lascia cn la testa ma non con il cuore prechè non lo accetta! lui vuole sentire questa risposta potrebbe aiutarlo
> ...


da quello che hai scritto il motivo del tuo tradimento è molto semplice.. sei stronza ..


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non chiederci la parola che squadri da ogni lato
> l'animo nostro informe, e a lettere di fuoco
> lo dichiari e risplenda come un croco
> perduto in mezzo a un polveroso prato.
> ...


 dormito male?


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Cara*

Ma quando stavi a gambe all'aria con un corpo estraneo dentro.... ti ponevi la domandaerchè sto in questa posizione,con un uomo che non è il mio?o si finisce con un pisello dentro senza sapere il perché?


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quando stavi a gambe all'aria con un corpo estraneo dentro.... ti ponevi la domandaerchè sto in questa posizione,con un uomo che non è il mio?o si finisce con un pisello dentro senza sapere il perché?



come sempre amico mio hai centrato il problema :up:


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Battià il mio stile sarà esecrabile,ma è diretto!!


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Battià il mio stile sarà esecrabile,ma è diretto!!


e soprattutto veritiero  :up::up:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Battià il mio stile sarà esecrabile,ma è diretto!!


anche meno eh?!


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Nel mio stile esecrabile è diretto ci sono anche le risposte....altro che anche meno...!


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> so gia che mi prenderete a insulti per la mia storia
> 
> ho tradito il mio ragazzo è un anno che proviamo e riprenderci da qsta mia stronzata, io ho fatto tutto il possibile e anke l'impossibile.
> ma manca una cosa PERCHè L HO FATTO non riesco a capatacitarmenre!! sono malata sono cretina tutto quello che volete.. ci sarà stato un calo di amore di desiderio non lo so!  sta di fatto che ora lui ha deciso di lasciarmi non perchè non mi ama ma perchè non riesce ad accettare quello che ho fatto! lui mi ama, e per quanto ne potete dire, anke io lo amo davvero! mi sto lacerando con questa cosa che lui mi lascia cn la testa ma non con il cuore prechè non lo accetta!  lui vuole sentire questa risposta potrebbe aiutarlo
> ...



Non puoi più essere la ragazza di cui si è innamorato....tu per prima non sei più la ragazza di un anno fa....
AMgari puoi averlo fatto per una passione improvvisa verso l'altro che poi è svanita subito....


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> so gia che mi prenderete a insulti per la mia storia
> 
> ho tradito il mio ragazzo è un anno che proviamo e riprenderci da qsta mia stronzata, io ho fatto tutto il possibile e anke l'impossibile.
> ma manca una cosa PERCHè L HO FATTO non riesco a capatacitarmenre!! sono malata sono cretina tutto quello che volete.. ci sarà stato un calo di amore di desiderio non lo so!  sta di fatto che ora lui ha deciso di lasciarmi non perchè non mi ama ma perchè non riesce ad accettare quello che ho fatto! lui mi ama, e per quanto ne potete dire, anke io lo amo davvero! mi sto lacerando con questa cosa che lui mi lascia cn la testa ma non con il cuore prechè non lo accetta!  lui vuole sentire questa risposta potrebbe aiutarlo
> ...


è evidente che l'altro ti piaceva. per questo ci sei andata a letto! solo che il tuo ormai ex ragazzo questa risposta non la vorrà sentire.. o almeno se la sentirà non avrà gli effetti che vuoi tu! ma la verità è quella, se tradisci lo fai solo perchè l'altro ti piace, ti stuzzica, ti incuriosice. lo fai perchè in una coppia fissa manca il momento del corteggiamento, mancano le sensazioni che si provano quando si fa tutto la prima volta. hai molte altre cose in più avendo un compagno fisso, ma ti manca quel piacevole senso di vittoria che hai solo quando riesci a conquistare un uomo che ti piace. 
se ci rifletti questa è anche una cosa piuttosto stupida, perchè conquistare per poi non proseguire è del tutto inutile e non ti porterà mai a nulla.


----------



## Sabina_ (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> so gia che mi prenderete a insulti per la mia storia
> 
> ho tradito il mio ragazzo è un anno che proviamo e riprenderci da qsta mia stronzata, io ho fatto tutto il possibile e anke l'impossibile.
> ma manca una cosa PERCHè L HO FATTO non riesco a capatacitarmenre!! sono malata sono cretina tutto quello che volete.. ci sarà stato un calo di amore di desiderio non lo so!  sta di fatto che ora lui ha deciso di lasciarmi non perchè non mi ama ma perchè non riesce ad accettare quello che ho fatto! lui mi ama, e per quanto ne potete dire, anke io lo amo davvero! mi sto lacerando con questa cosa che lui mi lascia cn la testa ma non con il cuore prechè non lo accetta!  lui vuole sentire questa risposta potrebbe aiutarlo
> ...



L'hai tradito perché ti manca qualcosa.
Voi siete cambiati, non tornerete più quelli di prima, ne tu ne lui ne il vostro rapporto. Un vaso rotto resta sempre un vaso rotto.


----------



## ariafresca (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti manca quel piacevole senso di vittoria che hai solo quando riesci a conquistare un uomo che ti piace.


il pupazzetto omaggio al luna park.
sono soddisfazioni.


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ne ha tutto il diritto
> e se veramente lo ami come dici, devi lasciarlo andare


Quoto.


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi aiutate a capire perchè?


Spiega come è accaduto, situazioni, stati d'animo, ecc, altrimenti non abbiamo un punto di partenza.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

ariafresca ha detto:


> il pupazzetto omaggio al luna park.
> sono soddisfazioni.


perchè a te fa schifo conquistare quello che vuoi? che poi in realtà dopo ti accorgi che si tratta di un "pupazzetto" e non te ne fai nulla è un altro discorso.. ma mentre fremi per averlo, per te quel "pupazzetto" è un'ossessione. e dimmi che non è una bella sensazione avere ciò che vogliamo....
poi che lei abbia sbagliato è un altro discorso.


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Perchè?*

O sei zoccola,o sei stupida,o non sei presa del tuo ragazzo!Potrebbe essere anche che sei tutte e tre le cose.....!


----------



## Diletta (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è evidente che l'altro ti piaceva. per questo ci sei andata a letto! solo che il tuo ormai ex ragazzo questa risposta non la vorrà sentire.. o almeno se la sentirà non avrà gli effetti che vuoi tu! ma la verità è quella, se tradisci lo fai solo perchè l'altro ti piace, ti stuzzica, ti incuriosice. lo fai perchè in una coppia fissa manca il momento del corteggiamento, mancano le sensazioni che si provano quando si fa tutto la prima volta. hai molte altre cose in più avendo un compagno fisso, ma ti manca quel piacevole senso di vittoria che hai solo quando riesci a conquistare un uomo che ti piace.
> se ci rifletti questa è anche una cosa piuttosto stupida, perchè conquistare per poi non proseguire è del tutto inutile e non ti porterà mai a nulla.




E' proprio così!
bravissima (o bravissimo, ma penso che tu sia donna)
:up::up:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> so gia che mi prenderete a insulti per la mia storia
> 
> ho tradito il mio ragazzo è un anno che proviamo e riprenderci da qsta mia stronzata, io ho fatto tutto il possibile e anke l'impossibile.
> ma manca una cosa PERCHè L HO FATTO non riesco a capatacitarmenre!! sono malata sono cretina tutto quello che volete.. ci sarà stato un calo di amore di desiderio non lo so!  sta di fatto che ora lui ha deciso di lasciarmi non perchè non mi ama ma perchè non riesce ad accettare quello che ho fatto! lui mi ama, e per quanto ne potete dire, anke io lo amo davvero! mi sto lacerando con questa cosa che lui mi lascia cn la testa ma non con il cuore prechè non lo accetta!  lui vuole sentire questa risposta potrebbe aiutarlo
> ...



Credo tu sia giovane, ma magari mi sbaglio.

Che tu stia male è il minimo, ma anche che tu impari dagli sbagli è il minimo, ci sono sbagli che probabilmente non devono essere fatti, ma alcune volte vengono fatti, si deve cercare comunque di prenderne atto e di guardarsi dentro e di evitare di rifarli, se ti accorgi che hai sbagliato e le sua motivazioni.


----------



## FataIgnorante (30 Agosto 2012)

Perchè lo hai fatto lo sai perfettamente. E' che non vuoi accettare il fatto che sei una potenziale traditrice seriale. Non c'è niente di male. L'importante è sapere quello che stai facendo a chi lo stai facendo come lo stai facendo ed essere consapevole delle conseguenze, ma soprattutto, avere il coraggio delle proprie responsabilità.
Per il resto non c'è nient'altro da dire. Buon vita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quando stavi a gambe all'aria con un corpo estraneo dentro.... ti ponevi la domandaerchè sto in questa posizione,con un uomo che non è il mio?o si finisce con un pisello dentro senza sapere il perché?


ok, qui siamo alle odi bucoliche...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perchè a te fa schifo conquistare quello che vuoi? che poi in realtà dopo ti accorgi che si tratta di un "pupazzetto" e non te ne fai nulla è un altro discorso.. ma mentre fremi per averlo, per te quel "pupazzetto" è un'ossessione. e dimmi che non è una bella sensazione avere ciò che vogliamo....
> poi che lei abbia sbagliato è un altro discorso.


e adesso.... hai quello che vuoi? Voglio dire: non sarebbe meglio definire bene prima ciò che desideriamo veramente? Non te l'hanno mai detto che non si può avere tutto, ma che bisogna fare delle scelte? Detto questo, mi dispiace molto che tu stia soffrendo del tuo errore... ma non puoi fare altro che lasciare andare il tuo ragazzo, ora.


----------



## elena_ (30 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e adesso.... hai quello che vuoi? Voglio dire: non sarebbe meglio definire bene prima ciò che desideriamo veramente? Non te l'hanno mai detto che non si può avere tutto, ma che bisogna fare delle scelte? Detto questo, mi dispiace molto che tu stia soffrendo del tuo errore... ma non puoi fare altro che lasciare andare il tuo ragazzo, ora.


ehm
Sbrì
leggiti la discussione "moglie fredda"
c'è una godibilissima singolar tenzone tra Ultimo e ex-stermy


----------



## elena_ (30 Agosto 2012)

Sbrì?

perdinci...se n'è andata...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Sbrì?
> 
> perdinci...se n'è andata...


no no sono qui, adesso vado, grazie:smile:


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> so gia che mi prenderete a insulti per la mia storia
> 
> ho tradito il mio ragazzo è un anno che proviamo e riprenderci da qsta mia stronzata, io ho fatto tutto il possibile e anke l'impossibile.
> ma manca una cosa PERCHè L HO FATTO non riesco a capatacitarmenre!! sono malata sono cretina tutto quello che volete.. ci sarà stato un calo di amore di desiderio non lo so!  sta di fatto che ora lui ha deciso di lasciarmi non perchè non mi ama ma perchè non riesce ad accettare quello che ho fatto! lui mi ama, e per quanto ne potete dire, anke io lo amo davvero! mi sto lacerando con questa cosa che lui mi lascia cn la testa ma non con il cuore prechè non lo accetta!  lui vuole sentire questa risposta potrebbe aiutarlo
> ...


aripijate.

prima spiegati perchè l'hai fatto poi vediamo il resto.   hai ceduto perchè t'ha uscito il pescIe o cosa?


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e adesso.... hai quello che vuoi? Voglio dire: non sarebbe meglio definire bene prima ciò che desideriamo veramente? Non te l'hanno mai detto che non si può avere tutto, ma che bisogna fare delle scelte? Detto questo, mi dispiace molto che tu stia soffrendo del tuo errore... ma non puoi fare altro che lasciare andare il tuo ragazzo, ora.


ma nooo.. il commento che hai commentato non era della ragazza che ha fatto la domanda! uff mi sa che devo registrarmi!


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> so gia che mi prenderete a insulti per la mia storia
> 
> ho tradito il mio ragazzo è un anno che proviamo e riprenderci da qsta mia stronzata, io ho fatto tutto il possibile e anke l'impossibile.
> ma manca una cosa PERCHè L HO FATTO non riesco a capatacitarmenre!! sono malata sono cretina tutto quello che volete.. ci sarà stato un calo di amore di desiderio non lo so!  sta di fatto che ora lui ha deciso di lasciarmi non perchè non mi ama ma perchè non riesce ad accettare quello che ho fatto! lui mi ama, e per quanto ne potete dire, anke io lo amo davvero! mi sto lacerando con questa cosa che lui mi lascia cn la testa ma non con il cuore prechè non lo accetta!  lui vuole sentire questa risposta potrebbe aiutarlo
> ...


Lo hai fatto perchè sei una vacca con voglia di cazzi che piovono dal cielo, ami lui ma ami anche il cazzo e si vede che il cazzo la vince su di lui.
Cosiglio della giornata, se unisci l'utile al dilettevole, se lo fai a pagamento avrai cazzi a iosa e sarai anche ricca.
Ciao


----------



## Tebe (31 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo hai fatto perchè sei una vacca con voglia di cazzi che piovono dal cielo, ami lui ma ami anche il cazzo e si vede che il cazzo la vince su di lui.
> Cosiglio della giornata, se unisci l'utile al dilettevole, se lo fai a pagamento avrai cazzi a iosa e sarai anche ricca.
> Ciao


Buongiorno Dany,
Oggi fa un pò freddino qui, da te?


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Noooo*

Ma io sono un uomo felice,Don claudio....in quel modo, Don daniele...così tosto....il mio lavoro viene apprezzato!


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo hai fatto perchè sei una vacca con voglia di cazzi che piovono dal cielo, ami lui ma ami anche il cazzo e si vede che il cazzo la vince su di lui.
> Cosiglio della giornata, se unisci l'utile al dilettevole, se lo fai a pagamento avrai cazzi a iosa e sarai anche ricca.
> Ciao


quando si dice trattare con i guanti.....
da boxe:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Mio*

Daniele sei grande!:up:


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo hai fatto perchè sei una vacca con voglia di cazzi che piovono dal cielo, ami lui ma ami anche il cazzo e si vede che il cazzo la vince su di lui.
> Cosiglio della giornata, se unisci l'utile al dilettevole, se lo fai a pagamento avrai cazzi a iosa e sarai anche ricca.
> Ciao


Tutto sommato io sono stata gentile...


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Buongiorno Dany,
> Oggi fa un pò freddino qui, da te?


Tebe, non sopporto chi non sa vedere la banalità di una spiegazione. A lei piacciono i cazzi, deve prenderne come se piovesse e quindi deve mettersi il cuore in pace, l'amore  non è fatto per chi piace così il cazzo da fare del male al partner. Permane che forse con il tempo dopo un ragionevole rodaggio della gnocca (circa 10.000 km di cazzi) potrebbe averne meno voglia e forse sarebbe capace di poter stare in un rapporto per esaltare il suo desiderio di amore.

Ah, cara ragazza, se invece vuoi il tuo ex ormai ragazzo, potresti fare del male all'amante ch ti sei scopata, magari gradirebbe che il tizio che ha goduto tra le tue adorabili cosce non abbia messo solo una tacca sul  suo spadino.


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*SIIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*

DANIELE C'è!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (31 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tebe, non sopporto chi non sa vedere la banalità di una spiegazione. A lei piacciono i cazzi, deve prenderne come se piovesse e quindi deve mettersi il cuore in pace, l'amore  non è fatto per chi piace così il cazzo da fare del male al partner. Permane che forse con il tempo dopo un ragionevole rodaggio della gnocca (circa 10.000 km di cazzi) potrebbe averne meno voglia e forse sarebbe capace di poter stare in un rapporto per esaltare il suo desiderio di amore.
> 
> Ah, cara ragazza, se invece vuoi il tuo ex ormai ragazzo, potresti fare del male all'amante ch ti sei scopata, magari gradirebbe che il tizio che ha goduto tra le tue adorabili cosce non abbia messo solo una tacca sul  suo spadino.



ma no dany, dai.
ha avuto un solo cazzo extra, non mi sembra una che debba fare del rodaggio cazzoso.
Un tradimento. Uno sbaglio. Si è pentita. 

Insomma, non è una traditrice impenitente, si sta facendo un sacco menate....


----------



## tesla (31 Agosto 2012)

uhm, uno sbaglio, in che senso uno sbaglio, è scivolata su un marciapiede ed è caduta su un pisello?
credo che abbia avuto tempo e modo di pensare _durante_ e magari tornare indietro, c'era un margine di ripensamento.
 credo che ci siano persone superficiali che capiscono il valore di una cosa (o persona) solo quando l'hanno persa.
quando ce l'hanno, fanno i mocciosetti insoddisfatti gne gne gne, quando la perdono la devono riavere.
in misura maggiore quando la persona che hanno tradito e considerato come un accessorio insignificante, dà loro un calcio nel culo: in quel caso lì il desiderio di riaverla è inestinguibile.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2012)

Ma la domanda topica...a cosa pensava quando gli faceva un soffocotto???


----------



## tesla (31 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma la domanda topica...a cosa pensava quando gli faceva un soffocotto???


non credo che *pensare* sia indispensabile nella situazione contingente.
temo che non lo sia nemmeno prima e dopo.


----------



## Tebe (31 Agosto 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> uhm, uno sbaglio, in che senso uno sbaglio, è scivolata su un marciapiede ed è caduta su un pisello?
> credo che abbia avuto tempo e modo di pensare _durante_ e magari tornare indietro, c'era un margine di ripensamento.
> credo che ci siano persone superficiali che capiscono il valore di una cosa (o persona) solo quando l'hanno persa.
> quando ce l'hanno, fanno i mocciosetti insoddisfatti gne gne gne, quando la perdono la devono riavere.
> in misura maggiore quando la persona che hanno tradito e considerato come un accessorio insignificante, dà loro un calcio nel culo: in quel caso lì il desiderio di riaverla è inestinguibile.


gli sbagli sono tutte quelle cose che fai e poi capisci dopo che non avrebbero dovuto essere fatte.
Se PRIMA  fossimo consapevoli che è uno sbaglio, nessuno lo farebbe.
ma gli sbagli aiutano a crescere.
Aiutano a guardarsi dentro.
Aiutano a pentirsi.
la non registrata mi sembra stia facendo questo percorso, ma per voi è merda.
E lei non sta facendo gne gne.
Sta tentando di recuperare.

Beati che siete perfetti e sapete già tutto prima quindi non sbagliate mai.


----------



## Diletta (31 Agosto 2012)

*Lo temevo...*

Temevo per la ragazza del 3rd che si facesse vivo Daniele, infatti neanche a dirlo...
Anche il cielo si è oscurato dalla severità del suo giudizio...
Mi sa che dopo averlo letto si eclisserà per sempre...


----------



## tesla (31 Agosto 2012)

tebe non so cosa dirti, sinceramente.
non sono perfetta e i miei errori li ho commessi anch'io, ma non riesco a concepire persone che fanno del male ad altre con tanta superficialità.
boh, forse sarà l'età diversa, forse sarà che ho preso più tranvate di quelle che ho dato, in ogni caso farle PAT PAT sulla testa non mi viene naturale.
lo dico sempre, a Rossi mi viene naturale, anche a Ultimo, eppure sbagliano o hanno sbagliato anche loro.
dipende dalla situazione e da come la pongono.
dai loro vissuti e dall'animo che trapela.

già come la poni tu, mi fa incazzare ed è lontana dal mio modo di essere. 
però mi viene già meno voglia di usare il lanciafiamme rispetto che so, a lothar.
trapela un animo diverso, un po' più cristallino e meno ricoperto di fango


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> tebe non so cosa dirti, sinceramente.
> non sono perfetta e i miei errori li ho commessi anch'io, ma non riesco a concepire persone che fanno del male ad altre con tanta superficialità.
> boh, forse sarà l'età diversa, forse sarà che ho preso più tranvate di quelle che ho dato, in ogni caso farle PAT PAT sulla testa non mi viene naturale.
> lo dico sempre, a Rossi mi viene naturale, anche a Ultimo, eppure sbagliano o hanno sbagliato anche loro.
> ...


Mah che dirti...
Magari sotto sotto vorresti fartela la tebastra


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> gli sbagli sono tutte quelle cose che fai e poi capisci dopo che non avrebbero dovuto essere fatte.
> Se PRIMA  fossimo consapevoli che è uno sbaglio, nessuno lo farebbe.
> ma gli sbagli aiutano a crescere.
> Aiutano a guardarsi dentro.
> ...


Cioè Tebe, una persona non sa in anticipo che tradire è uno sbaglio? Allora scusa che siamo dei cerebrolesi di prima categoria? 
Ma dai!!!
Chi tradisce sa in anticipo di sbagliare, è solo che vuole farlo e basta, perchè in quel momento pensa solo a se stesso, esiste solo il prorpio piccolissimo ego.


----------



## tesla (31 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah che dirti...
> Magari sotto sotto vorresti fartela la tebastra


ma sarai scemo conte??


----------



## lunaiena (31 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma no dany, dai.
> ha avuto un solo cazzo extra, non mi sembra una che debba fare del rodaggio cazzoso.
> Un tradimento. Uno sbaglio. Si è pentita.
> 
> Insomma, non è una traditrice impenitente, si sta facendo un sacco menate....



Approvo stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa..:up:


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2012)

Ha tradito di già, per me lo farà ancora. Leii deve fare il rodaggio cazzoso e quando la patata sarà alquanto dolorante...ecco sarà il momento che non le passerà più per la testa di tradite.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma sarai scemo conte??


Ma se ti ho smeraldato...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (31 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cioè Tebe, una persona non sa in anticipo che tradire è uno sbaglio? Allora scusa che siamo dei cerebrolesi di prima categoria?
> Ma dai!!!
> Chi tradisce sa in anticipo di sbagliare, è solo che vuole farlo e basta, perchè in quel momento pensa solo a se stesso, esiste solo il prorpio piccolissimo ego.


Domanda OT:
Quando pensi al suicidio non pensi solo a te stesso vero? 



Scommetto che pensi a tua madre che soffrirebbe come un cane o alla tua ragazza.....o a cosa'altro?


----------



## Tebe (31 Agosto 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> tebe non so cosa dirti, sinceramente.
> non sono perfetta e i miei errori li ho commessi anch'io, ma non riesco a concepire persone che fanno del male ad altre con tanta superficialità.
> boh, forse sarà l'età diversa, forse sarà che ho preso più tranvate di quelle che ho dato, in ogni caso farle PAT PAT sulla testa non mi viene naturale.
> lo dico sempre, a Rossi mi viene naturale, anche a Ultimo, eppure sbagliano o hanno sbagliato anche loro.
> ...


Lo  vedo e lo noto che con me hai un atteggiamento diverso e lo apprezzo, pur non facendomi sconti.
E per quanto possa essere assurdo detto da me, capisco benissimo il tuo punto di vista.
Però...come hai scritto tu...l'età è diversa, le mazzate anche.
Insomma la vita, e non te lo devo dire io, cambia le persone.

la non registrata però non vuole pat pat.
Anzi, scrive di dirgliene quattro perchè si è comportata da vera cretina, per cui continuare a prenderla in giro e girare il coltello nella piaga non credo le serva per capire perchè ha tradito.
Serve solo a...cosa?
Niente.
Sta chiedendo aiuto, ha capito di avere sbagliato.
Si sta confrontando.
Tradire è brutto ma non deve essere uno stigma per sempre.
Almeno in questo caso e come si sta ponendo la non registrata.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2012)

In teria il tradimento come crimine umano è da considerarsi tra i più gravi, pensa un poco.


----------



## Tebe (31 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> In teria il tradimento come crimine umano è da considerarsi tra i più gravi, pensa un poco.


no Daniele, lo sai come la penso.
Io forse non sarò "normale" ma non è normale nemmeno chi considera il tradimento tra le cose più gravi.

Quello che voglio dire e chè peccare è umano, l'importante è capire lo sbaglio.
E la non registrata si è messa in discussione.

Ragionando come voi, allora non c'è perdono mai.
Mi sembra da ottusi, ma soprattutto un giudizio lapidario che fa poco onore alle varie intelligenze che leggo.

Per me amore vuol dire anche perdonare.
Chi è incapace di farlo per me non ama.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2012)

Guarda che il tradimento non si perdona per amore, ma per convenienza. Io sono convinto che se c'è amore non c'è tradimento, se dopo permane la coppia vuol dire che c'è convenienza.


----------



## tesla (31 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se ti ho smeraldato...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 ma come si fa a vedere chi smeralda?



Daniele ha detto:


> Guarda che il tradimento non si perdona per amore, ma per convenienza. Io sono convinto che se c'è amore non c'è tradimento, se dopo permane la coppia vuol dire che c'è convenienza.


sei fissato con la convenienza: o c'è l'amore, o il pisello o la convenienza, sempre una delle tre.
mi auguro che sulla terra ci sia qualcosa di più di 3 opzioni da scimmie arboricole con la banana in mano.
c'è anche il perdono per amore e dall'altra parte una persona intelligente che capisce l'errore.
dove non lo so.
ma c'è.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Agosto 2012)

Caro Daniele ti ripropongo una risposta che ti diendi tempo fa, alla quale non so se hai glissato oppure non avevi letto in un topic  intitolato  "Ho tradito a voi la parola". Anche si natura diversa, nella risposta c'è sicuramente quello che penso delle risposte che hai dato in qs topic. Secondo me ovviamente. Ci mancherebbe sia verità assoluta!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Daniele ha detto:


> E' una involuzione peersonale e della coppia,  chi tradisce riscopre ll'adolescente coglionazzo che è in sè e lo sposa  alla perfezione, dimmi che evoluzione c'è in una persona che ha deciso  di involvere allo stadio adolescenziale e fare del male (tradimento non  ha accezioni ppositive, è un atto che corrisponde a vogliaccheria).
> Non centra il cristianesimo, semplicemente tu saresti felice di  affidarti ad una persona che ti vende poi per un proprio tornaconto ee  ti rovina la vita? Ecco cosa è il tradimento, l'avere un qualche  vantaggio che però comporta un male altrui fottendosene.


Chi tradisce non scopre nessun adolescenza, fai di tutt'erba un  fascio. La vigliaccheria non può essere confusa con il tradimento, il  vigliacco è tutt'altro. Non puoi sapere nulla delle persone, ti basi su  quello che si legge su di un forum, approfondisci poco, ti basi sul tuo  dolore che non vuoi superare perchè moltro probabilmente ti fa comodo o  ti ci trovi bene, ma chi lo sa, infatti non ti conosco come io non  conosco te. Ma il tuo livore scopre tutta la tua debolezza.Sei stato  tradito? E allora? Hai sofferto e allora? E' finito Daniele? La tua vita  è finita con quella donna? Non sei più capace di amare, di bere dalla  vita stessa che può dare gioie e dolori?
Ho tradito? Si svariate volte, pesantemente, sono stato tradito? Si  svariate volte molto pesantemente, ho sofferto? Si. Ma di certo non  penso che tutti gli uomini che tradiscono sono dei deboli o dei  vigliacchi nè tantomeno che le donne sono delle zoccole o delle troie.  Siamo semplicemente uomini e donne, con tutte le nostre imperfezioni,  con tutti i nostri pregi, una semplice commedia umana. Lo sai accettare  questo? Sai accettare che la prossima partner potrebbe tradirti o  raccontare fandonie solo perchè sei quello che sei? O semplicemente  perchè sei diventato troppo geloso e sospettoso?
Hai mai pensato che il vero dramma del tradimento non è il tradimento in  sè, ma la possibilità di perdere il controllo di se stessi senza essere  più come prima ma peggiori di prima? E tu adesso come ti senti?  Migliore o peggiore. Misura il tuo livore. Forse lo scoprirai.


Per quanto riguarda il Cristianesimo, tutta robaccia...come la religione d'altrode. 						
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2012)

Ok, ti rispondo ora. siamo imperfetti, ma l'evoluzione ci ha regalato un bel cervello e ci ha regalato l'opportunità di pensare. Noi possiamo sbagliare quanto ci pare su di noi, ma non dobbiamo mai nasconderci dietro la nostra imperfezione quando con coscienza agiamo contro un'altra persona.
A prescindere di come si agisce nel tradimento, quella sarà una azione contro il partner, una azione violenta, quindi è accettabile la violenza?

Non esiste, non ci si sbaglia fino a questo punto e chi giustifica questo è un debosciato senza palle.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, ti rispondo ora. siamo imperfetti, ma l'evoluzione ci ha regalato un bel cervello e ci ha regalato l'opportunità di pensare. Noi possiamo sbagliare quanto ci pare su di noi, ma non dobbiamo mai nasconderci dietro la nostra imperfezione quando con coscienza agiamo contro un'altra persona.
> A prescindere di come si agisce nel tradimento, quella sarà una azione contro il partner, una azione violenta, quindi è accettabile la violenza?
> 
> Non esiste, non ci si sbaglia fino a questo punto e chi giustifica questo è un debosciato senza palle.


Girare in auto ubriachi?
Correre come dei pazzi sperando di smaltarsi in una strada statale?
No...questi esseri andrebbero sopressi per la salvaguardia degli autisti onesti.

Ah ma bevevano e facevano ste cose per sopprimere il dolore da tradimento?

E chi se ne frega?
Autisti pericolosi in strada.
Una pallottola sulla tempia e non se ne parla più.

No la violenza non è accettabile.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non esiste, non ci si sbaglia fino a questo punto e chi giustifica questo è un debosciato senza palle.


In vita tua, tu non hai mai agito contro qualcuno? In qualsiasi modo? Non parlo di tradimento.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> In vita tua, tu non hai mai agito contro qualcuno? In qualsiasi modo? Non parlo di tradimento.


Si, volendolo fare per fare del male. Ho fatto piccoli errori che ho di persona e volontariamente pagato, perchè un uomo non si nasconde dietro a troppe scuse del cazzo, solo i coglionazzi.


----------



## Diletta (31 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ha tradito di già, per me lo farà ancora. Leii deve fare il rodaggio cazzoso e quando la patata sarà alquanto dolorante..*.ecco sarà il momento che non le passerà più per la testa di tradite.*





Daniele ha detto:


> Guarda che il tradimento non si perdona per amore, ma per convenienza. Io sono convinto che se c'è amore non c'è tradimento, se dopo permane la coppia vuol dire che c'è convenienza.




Caspita, come al solito hai le idee *fin troppo *chiare!
Sembri me un tempo...con tutte le mie belle certezze assolute (che ora me le posso mettere sai dove??).

Comunque, per commentare la tua opinione/certezza potrebbe anche essere che l'esperienza le piacerebbe non so quanto da non voler smettere mai più...   
O anche che dopo esserci stata così male se ne terrebbe alla larga da altri piselli...e potrebbe anche essere per sempre (per te lo so che è impossibile e io non sono così presuntuosa da poterti far ragionare su questo...).  

Altra questione: amore e tradimento.
Dici: se c'è amore non c'è tradimento, ma qui si parlava dell'amore del tradito che perdona.
E' una opzione, come un'altra è la convenienza


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, volendolo fare per fare del male. Ho fatto piccoli errori che ho di persona e volontariamente pagato, perchè un uomo non si nasconde dietro a troppe scuse del cazzo, solo i coglionazzi.


Tutte le persone che sbagliano pagano indipendentemente dalle scuse. Tutti i nodi vengono al pettine sempre.
Un consiglio da sconosciuto se posso. Non usare questo forum come riflesso verso il tuo/tuoi dolori. Li alimenti.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Tutte le persone che sbagliano pagano indipendentemente dalle scuse. Tutti i nodi vengono al pettine sempre.
> Un consiglio da sconosciuto se posso. Non usare questo forum come riflesso verso il tuo/tuoi dolori. Li alimenti.



Non è vero, non tutti i nodi vengono al pettine e qui ci sono molte persone che nonostante tutto non hanno pagato un cazzo.

Esempio, uno tradisce e viene scoperto...paga perdendo il partner. Sai che perdita se lo ha tradito e nel frattempo quel coglionazzo ci sta male.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è vero, non tutti i nodi vengono al pettine e qui ci sono molte persone che nonostante tutto non hanno pagato un cazzo.


E a te che ti frega degli altri?


Daniele ha detto:


> Esempio, uno tradisce e viene scoperto...paga perdendo il partner. Sai che perdita se lo ha tradito e nel frattempo quel coglionazzo ci sta male.


E a te che ti frega di queste persone?

Praticamente stai usando questo forum come sfogo distruttivo senza sè e senza ma nei confronti di qualsiasi traditore. Un arma fatta di tastiera e monitor. Metti in campo la tua esperienza come unica e assoluta perchè ti ha prodotto dolore, la risultante è questa il resto sono fronzoli. Apri il fuoco. Nutrendoti poi dell'approvazione dei tuoi simili traditi (chi più chi meno) per avere un momentaneo beneficio di approvazione e appagamento. Predatore e preda. Leader di un branco all'interno di una struttura sociale ben definita.
E in tutto questo Daniele dov'è?


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2012)

Daniele dov'è? Morto, sepolto sotto la sua lapide. Si è ucciso con un coltell ficcato nel petto. Peccato che il corpo è sopravvissuto a quello, mentre l'anima no.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Daniele dov'è? Morto, sepolto sotto la sua lapide. Si è ucciso con un coltell ficcato nel petto. Peccato che il corpo è sopravvissuto a quello, mentre l'anima no.


E quando qs forum ti annoierà e lo stesso passerà a miglior vita?
Comincerai a sparare ad ogni passante che ti si parerà di fronte?
Prospettive?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Tutte le persone che sbagliano pagano indipendentemente dalle scuse. Tutti i nodi vengono al pettine sempre.
> Un consiglio da sconosciuto se posso. Non usare questo forum come riflesso verso il tuo/tuoi dolori. Li alimenti.


:up::up::up::up::up:
Però vedi c'è un fatto...
Nella vita bisogna imparare anche a rassegnarsi no?
E capire che certe cose fanno parte della vita.
Come vedi Daniele non risponde quando gli metto davanti i suoi di crimini no?
Se lui guida da pazzo e investe una persona...
Anche con 200 anni di carcere sta persona non tornerà in vita...
E che farebbe se i parenti della vittima ragionassero come lui?

Ti quoto e approvo.

Però fatalità noi auspichiamo sempre i nodi dei torti subiti...mai di quelli che infliggiamo agli altri.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Agosto 2012)

Grazie conte!...Daniele sei una bella persona, non nasconderla. Prova a prendere una lunga pausa da questo forum. Provaci. Hai visto mai! siamo concime per i vermi. La vita è una sola. Non c'è aldilà, non c'è paradiso o inferno quando non ci saremo più. Lasceremo solo le nostre azioni e i nostri fatti, giudicati da altri , non godremo mai delle cose belle lasciate perchè non sapremo quanto saranno belle per gli altri, bisogna farle e basta. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:
> Però vedi c'è un fatto...
> Nella vita bisogna imparare anche a rassegnarsi no?
> E capire che certe cose fanno parte della vita.
> ...


Quotato e approvato :up:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Grazie conte!...Daniele sei una bella persona, non nasconderla. Prova a prendere una lunga pausa da questo forum. Provaci. Hai visto mai! siamo concime per i vermi. La vita è una sola. Non c'è aldilà, non c'è paradiso o inferno quando non ci saremo più. Lasceremo solo le nostre azioni e i nostri fatti, giudicati da altri , non godremo mai delle cose belle lasciate perchè non sapremo quanto saranno belle per gli altri, bisogna farle e basta. Un abbraccio.


:diffi::diffi::diffi:
Come l'inferno non c'è?
Là con le mejo donne del mondo? Eh?
Non ci sarà nessuna gheisha?
Nessuna che mi fa la ola...eh?

Per cosa sono vissuto allora...
Ma in che mondo viviamo dico io...

Certo che bisgona farle e basta...


----------



## Fabry (31 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no Daniele, lo sai come la penso.
> Io forse non sarò "normale" ma non è normale nemmeno chi considera il tradimento tra le cose più gravi.
> 
> Quello che voglio dire e chè peccare è umano, l'importante è capire lo sbaglio.
> ...


Ciao Tebe, il ragionamento fila...ma fino ad un certo punto, è vero quello che dici ci sono cose peggiori del tradimento...ma c'è un effetto collaterale che tradire comporta ed è la perdita di fiducia che immancabilmente avviene alla scoperta degli altarini, non tanto per il tradimento in se quanto per la montagna di menzogne che il malcapitato/a si becca in corso d'opera...dopo riuscire a metabolizzare il tutto è difficile non tutti ci riescono. 
Benissimo quindi che ad un traditore sinceramente pentito corrisponda un tradito/a in grado di accettare e perdonare, ne risulterà forse una coppia migliore della precedente. 
Al tempo stesso però non si può imputare a coloro che non sono in grado di superare la cosa la responsabilità del fallimento...chi ha sbagliato è umano può capitare...ma anche chi è vittima dello sbaglio è umano e può non accettare, penso che chi intraprende questa strada debba mettere in conto i rischi che comporta.


----------



## Tebe (31 Agosto 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe, il ragionamento fila...ma fino ad un certo punto, è vero quello che dici ci sono cose peggiori del tradimento...ma c'è un effetto collaterale che tradire comporta ed è la perdita di fiducia che immancabilmente avviene alla scoperta degli altarini, non tanto per il tradimento in se quanto per la montagna di menzogne che il malcapitato/a si becca in corso d'opera...dopo riuscire a metabolizzare il tutto è difficile non tutti ci riescono.
> Benissimo quindi che ad un traditore sinceramente pentito corrisponda un tradito/a in grado di accettare e perdonare, ne risulterà forse una coppia migliore della precedente.
> Al tempo stesso però non si può imputare a coloro che non sono in grado di superare la cosa la responsabilità del fallimento...chi ha sbagliato è umano può capitare...ma anche chi è vittima dello sbaglio è umano e può non accettare, penso che chi intraprende questa strada debba mettere in conto i rischi che comporta.



Lasciamo fuori traditori impenitenti, su cui non metto becco.

Ma ovvio che il tradimento porta a mentire se no si chiamerebbe in un altro modo.
Le menzogne che si dicono per nascondere, non dovrebbero essere importanti perchè è come dire che l'acqua è bagnata.
Credo che le cose importanti siano i comportamenti dopo. Quello che il traditore fa per ricomporre.

Quello che voglio dire...è che io per esempio, mi sono concentrata non sulle menzogne dette per vedere la facocera (ripeto, sono ovvie), ma sul dopo.


Capisco benissimo il tuo punto di vista e non imputo assolutamente nulla a chi non è in grado di superare.  
Io stessa sono stata incapace di perdonare alcuni tradimenti, ma mai per le palle raccontate.

e sulla fiducia...
Ho perdonato Mattia.
Non mi frega una cippa se lui lavora ancora insieme a lei.
Se volevano mettere su casa o robe varie.
Quando esce non gli chiedo dove va, con chi e non voglio nemmeno che mi chiami. E manco sapere a che ora torna.
Fiducia?
No.
Non ce l'ho, me l'ha stritolata.
Ma non soffro.


----------



## Fabry (31 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lasciamo fuori traditori impenitenti, su cui non metto becco.
> 
> Ma ovvio che il tradimento porta a mentire se no si chiamerebbe in un altro modo.
> Le menzogne che si dicono per nascondere, non dovrebbero essere importanti perchè è come dire che l'acqua è bagnata.
> ...



Tebina ma guarda che con me sfondi una porta aperta, ti comprendo benissimo...ma tu sei tu...col tuo raziocinio e il tuo modo di vedere la vita, altri non ce la fanno hanno una visione diversa e questo non si può cambiare...

Oddio t'ho chiamato Tebina...sto broccolando pure io...:rotfl:


----------



## Spider (31 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> gli sbagli sono tutte quelle cose che fai e poi capisci dopo che non avrebbero dovuto essere fatte.
> Se PRIMA  fossimo consapevoli che è uno sbaglio, nessuno lo farebbe.
> ma gli sbagli aiutano a crescere.
> Aiutano a guardarsi dentro.
> ...


tebe, sei semplicemente fantastica..
non ho parole, non posso quotarti ma ti approvo sinceramente...
a volte i Traditi, me compreso, scriviamo delle cose dettate solo dalla RABBIA, dal RANCORE,
pieni di odio dentro, non più verso chi veramente ci ha ferito ma indistintamente verso tutti.
solo merda,tutto è merda... probabilmente perchè lo eravano prima.
il risultato una continua perdita di lucidità..
si torna ad essere arroganti e stupidi.


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no Daniele, lo sai come la penso.
> Io forse non sarò "normale" ma non è normale nemmeno chi considera il tradimento tra le cose più gravi.
> 
> Quello che voglio dire e chè peccare è umano, l'importante è capire lo sbaglio.
> ...


posso  concordare ma è comunque bizzarro sindacare del non amore di chi il tradimento lo subisce. immagino che come chi tradisce possa farlo per mille motivi e a volte lo possa fare pur amando...la stessa attenuante si possa dare a chi , nonostante tutto, non riesce a perdonare perché totale e spiazzante è stata la delusione.
personalmente considero certamente il tradimento tra le cose più gravi che possono capitare ad una coppia perché va proprio a minare le basi di un rapporto (qualsiasi ): fiducia, correttezza, rispetto, initmità


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> gli sbagli sono tutte quelle cose che fai e poi capisci dopo che non avrebbero dovuto essere fatte.
> Se PRIMA  fossimo consapevoli che è uno sbaglio, nessuno lo farebbe.
> ma gli sbagli aiutano a crescere.
> Aiutano a guardarsi dentro.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> tebe non so cosa dirti, sinceramente.
> non sono perfetta e i miei errori li ho commessi anch'io, ma non riesco a concepire persone che fanno del male ad altre con tanta superficialità.
> boh, forse sarà l'età diversa, forse sarà che ho preso più tranvate di quelle che ho dato, in ogni caso farle PAT PAT sulla testa non mi viene naturale.
> lo dico sempre, a Rossi mi viene naturale, anche a Ultimo, eppure sbagliano o hanno sbagliato anche loro.
> ...



Il male che ci si vuole fare dopo un tradimento spesso è relazionato con la fragilità che abbiamo e non sappiamo di avere, e con quella voglia di voler far pagare a chi ci ha fatto del male, come se facendo del male noi stessi facessimo del male anche a loro, la supponenza della risposta di Tebe, è soltanto la semplicità di una risposta ad un evento molto brutto, ma al quale diamo troppo spazio. E Tebe fa bene a lei stessa ed anche ai traditi ragionando così semplicemente.


----------



## Tebe (1 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Tebina ma guarda che con me sfondi una porta aperta, ti comprendo benissimo...ma tu sei tu...col tuo raziocinio e il tuo modo di vedere la vita, altri non ce la fanno hanno una visione diversa e questo non si può cambiare...
> 
> Oddio t'ho chiamato Tebina...sto broccolando pure io...:rotfl:


Uff...io sono io. Hai ragione.
Però alcune visioni si possono cambiare.
Non per gli altri, ma per se stessi e il proprio benessere.

Ti stupiresti di sapere cosa mi ferisce, cosa mi fa stringere lo stomaco.

Io non sono d'acciaio, anzi.

Ma ho imparato a modificare i miei percorsi mentali, per sopravvivere a cose che mi avrebbero uccisa emotivamente.

Perchè alcuni non riescono a far uscire questo benedetto istinto di sopravvivenza e continuano a macerarsi in dolori che...

Cioè...cosa impedisce ad una persona di superare un evento come il tradimento  pensando semplicemente che l'azione, le bugie e tutto il circo togni, NON sono state fatte da loro ma subite?

Non dico che sia a schiocco di dita, non lo è stato nemmeno per me, ma...

Cazzo, il cuore è mio e se me lo spacchi ti faccio un culo a capanna.
Dopo passo oltre, mandandoti a fankulo o tenendoti.
Ma passo oltre, perchè i tuoi errori sono i tuoi errori.
E te ne fai carico tu.




E' vero...mi hai chiamata Tebina....oddio...vade retro fedele....:scared:


----------



## Tebe (1 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso  concordare ma è *comunque bizzarro sindacare del non amore* di chi il tradimento lo subisce. immagino che come chi tradisce possa farlo per mille motivi e a volte lo possa fare pur amando...la stessa attenuante si possa dare a chi , nonostante tutto, non riesce a perdonare perché totale e spiazzante è stata la delusione.
> personalmente considero certamente il tradimento tra le cose più gravi che possono capitare ad una coppia perché va proprio a minare le basi di un rapporto (qualsiasi ): fiducia, correttezza, rispetto, initmità


L'ho scritto perchè voi "fedeli" sindacate sempre sul nostro non amore, quindi ho semplicemente fatto come voi.



Fastidio eh?


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'ho scritto perchè voi "fedeli" sindacate sempre sul nostro non amore, quindi ho semplicemente fatto come voi.
> 
> 
> 
> Fastidio eh?


terribile .ma per il fatto che ti chiedo umilmente di smetterla di interagire mettendomi in un'ipotetica fazione che non mi rappresenta.
sono una donna ,dammi de tu e rivolgiti  a me pensando a 360 gradi.
e basta con sta storia fedeli, non fedeli, diversamente ...


----------



## Daniele (1 Settembre 2012)

Te lo spiego? Perchè quando senti la necessità di fare il culo a capanna a qualcuno, quel qualcuno deve esserci e se quella persona minaccia di chiamare la polizia sapendo che tu per motivi dovuto alla tua vita temi la giustizia in quanto ingiustizia come la morte, ben vedrai che un passo di quello che è necessario per liberarsi dal dolore non è stato fatto.
Tu sai che ci sono dei passi da dover fare, ogni persona è diversa ed i passi sono differenti, ma se una persona ha bisogno di urlare quello che pensa davanti all'altra...ed ha ragione di farlo e viene impedita in questo, bhe saprai che quella persona rimarrà al palo e per vivere dovrà trovare una strada alternativa che non è quella giusta, no?

Io per esempio non ho potuto fare la via giusta, ho dovuto implodere dentro di me tutto perchè sotto minaccia (in quel periodo la legge sullo stalking era appena uscita e bastavano un paio di balle da parte di Serena per farmi avere dei guai seri, bastava che dicesse che la minacciavo ed altro e sarei finito dentro senza passare dal via e tutti voi sapete quanto le forze dell'ordine sono efficienti con le sole nuove leggi per dimostrare che lo stato è bravo e legifera bene), adessso ho un irrisolto mica da poco e quando ho provato a risolverlo mi sono beccato delle risposte sempre uguali "ma sono passati n anni!!!!", ma va la puttanaccia di una Serena, come se non lo sapessi?

Tebe, tu ragioni pensando che il traditore comunque stia li a subire la giusta rabbia del tradito, ma tu dovresti sapere che molto spesso queste persone sono vigliacche e quindi faranno di tutto pur di avere il maggior vantaggio pagando il meno possibile.

Ho chiesto alla mia psicologa se ho avuto un danno esistenziale, lei mi ha risposto che se mi aprissi con lei non ci sarebbe questo danno, visto che io non so più cosa significa aprirsi vuol dire che esso esiste, devo convivere con un handycap non da poco, ma va bene. Però il problema di questo è l'odio che si è generato, pensi che io se trovassi lungo le strade di Ferrara Serena passeggiare per rivedere dei bei posti non le salterei adesso al collo per strangolarla?
Io potrei non farle del male se preparato a vederla, ma se non fosse coì io la ucciderei senza alcun dubbio, perchè per me non è un essere umano, è poco più di una vespa che mi ha punto.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tebe, non sopporto chi non sa vedere la banalità di una spiegazione. A lei piacciono i cazzi, deve prenderne come se piovesse e quindi deve mettersi il cuore in pace, l'amore  non è fatto per chi piace così il cazzo da fare del male al partner. Permane che forse con il tempo dopo un ragionevole rodaggio della gnocca (circa 10.000 km di cazzi) potrebbe averne meno voglia e forse sarebbe capace di poter stare in un rapporto per esaltare il suo desiderio di amore.
> 
> Ah, cara ragazza, se invece vuoi il tuo ex ormai ragazzo, potresti fare del male all'amante ch ti sei scopata, magari gradirebbe che il tizio che ha goduto tra le tue adorabili cosce non abbia messo solo una tacca sul  suo spadino.


Le piaceranno i cazzi... fino a che sarà stufa di prenderne. Oppure sino a che non ne potrà più prendere. Similmente ad un gioco per un bambino.
A quel punto vorrà, o dovrà, cambiare gioco.


----------



## aristocat (1 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A quel punto vorrà, o dovrà, cambiare gioco.


Ma anche no :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2012)

per quanto riguarda la protagonista del tred mi pare semplicemente una ragazzina che ha sbagliato, magari lo rifarà ma che ha tempo ad incontrare la vera storia d'amore con la quale accorgersi sul serio di quanto valga la pena avere e ricevere la piena fiducia necessaria ad un rapporto maturo.


----------



## Daniele (1 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda la protagonista del tred mi pare semplicemente una ragazzina che ha sbagliato, magari lo rifarà ma che ha tempo ad incontrare la vera storia d'amore con la quale accorgersi sul serio di quanto valga la pena avere e ricevere la piena fiducia necessaria ad un rapporto maturo.


Però è partita con il piede sbagliato Minerva. Lo sai bene anche tu che un crimine è più difficile da compiere la prima volta...ma dopo diventa più facile superare lo sbarramento morale. 
Questa ragazzina si è resa involontariamente più disponibile al tradimento di prima ed anche se avrà una persona che ama davvero...il rischio esisterà e maggiore. 
Peggio ancora il non sapere perchè ci è stata, la pone a ragazzina superficiale, perchè se non ci sono motivazioni solide, esiste solo la voglia di cazzo.


----------



## Tebe (1 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> terribile .ma per il fatto che ti chiedo umilmente di smetterla di interagire mettendomi in un'ipotetica fazione che non mi rappresenta.
> sono una donna ,dammi de tu e rivolgiti  a me pensando a 360 gradi.
> e basta con sta storia fedeli, non fedeli, diversamente ...



Già mi rivolgo a te pensandoti donnaa 360 gradi, ma quando parlo di fedeli o non, non lo faccio in modo "fazionale" ma per esprimere una diversità di fondo basilare per discorsi come questo.

Un pò come le discussioni su Gesù figlio di Dio o meno, visto da un cristiano o un musulmano.
Partono da due presupposti diversi, ma è basilare saperlo, per dirigere la comunicazione su un piano proficuo....

Però se non la vivi in questo modo eviterò di farlo.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda la protagonista del tred mi pare semplicemente una ragazzina che ha sbagliato, magari lo rifarà ma che ha tempo ad incontrare la vera storia d'amore con la quale accorgersi sul serio di quanto valga la pena avere e ricevere la piena fiducia necessaria ad un rapporto maturo.


Che sia giovane, sembra assodato. Che sia partita con il piede giusto (o sbagliato, secondo i punti di vista)... chi lo può dire?
Come la pubblicità della Chicco: "ne devi fare di strada, bambino...".


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Però è partita con il piede sbagliato Minerva. Lo sai bene anche tu che un crimine è più difficile da compiere la prima volta...ma dopo diventa più facile superare lo sbarramento morale.
> Questa ragazzina si è resa involontariamente più disponibile al tradimento di prima ed anche se avrà una persona che ama davvero...il rischio esisterà e maggiore.
> Peggio ancora il non sapere perchè ci è stata, la pone a ragazzina superficiale, perchè se non ci sono motivazioni solide, esiste solo la voglia di cazzo.


ma non è mica vero, sai?
a volte qualche insicurezza può far fare degli scivoloni che non sono necessariamente legati al sesso in una ragazza  , oppure fermenti ormonali di passaggio .
meglio che abbia un assestamento ora che al momento del consolidamento di una famiglia, no?


----------



## Tebe (1 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Però è partita con il piede sbagliato Minerva. Lo sai bene anche tu che un crimine è più difficile da compiere la prima volta...ma dopo diventa più facile superare lo sbarramento morale.
> Questa ragazzina si è resa involontariamente più disponibile al tradimento di prima ed anche se avrà una persona che ama davvero...il rischio esisterà e maggiore.
> Peggio ancora il non sapere perchè ci è stata, la pone a ragazzina superficiale, perchè se non ci sono motivazioni solide, esiste solo la voglia di cazzo.



Daniele, stai andando oltre con la non registrata.
ha sbagliato.
E' giovane.
Credo non lo rifarà.

Errare è umano Dany.
Umanissimo.
E le persone, quando rimediano sono comunque migliori.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2012)

Grande Tebe.


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Già mi rivolgo a te pensandoti donnaa 360 gradi, ma quando parlo di fedeli o non, non lo faccio in modo "fazionale" ma *per esprimere una diversità di fondo basilare per discorsi come questo.
> 
> *Un pò come le discussioni su Gesù figlio di Dio o meno, visto da un cristiano o un musulmano.
> Partono da due presupposti diversi, ma è basilare saperlo, per dirigere la comunicazione su un piano proficuo....
> ...


se ci pensi in realtà questo si chiama preconcetto.
in questo momento sono fedele perché amo e credo in quei valori di vita di onestà e trasparenza che mi danno sicurezza.
credo che si possa sicuramente prendere una sbandata per altri ma non concepisco come si possa non parlarne e fare tranquillamente l'amore con il proprio compagno e prima o dopo con l'altro fingendo che non sia cambiato nulla.
ok, su questo non riesco a transigere ma posso sempre provarci e se chi si rapporta con me non parte da nessun preconcetto magari non tralascia di partenza riflessioni magari utili al confronto.
non rileggo perché credo che non mi capirei:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se ci pensi in realtà questo si chiama preconcetto.
> in questo momento sono fedele perché amo e credo in quei valori di vita di onestà e trasparenza che mi danno sicurezza.
> credo che si possa sicuramente prendere una sbandata per altri ma non concepisco come si possa non parlarne e fare tranquillamente l'amore con il proprio compagno e prima o dopo con l'altro fingendo che non sia cambiato nulla.
> ok, su questo non riesco a transigere ma posso sempre provarci e se chi si rapporta con me non parte da nessun preconcetto magari non tralascia di partenza riflessioni magari utili al confronto.
> non rileggo perché credo che non mi capirei:singleeye:



Strano come si possa avere un preconcetto, basandosi e superando un preconcetto.

L'essere umano è vario, ed interagisce con se stesso e con gli altri usando la sua soggettività. Sbagliato o giusto che sia, e che che ci siano preconcetti e non.


----------



## tesla (1 Settembre 2012)

Dani, ma se fosse solo questione di ca**o si prenderebber quello del legittimo partner dalla mattina alla sera, anche nelle orecchie.
secondo me è più una questione mentale, di trasgressione, di volontà di piacere, di insicurezze personali


----------



## Daniele (1 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E le persone, quando rimediano sono comunque migliori.



E come rimedi ad un danno irrimediabile? Come fai a pensare di aggiustare tutto se magari quella situazione creata è più grande di te?
Serena aveva 20 anni quando mi ha tradito, le avreste detto che era solo un errore e di andare per la sua strada che tutto si sarebbe sistemato? Bhe in lei si è sistemato tutto, ma in me sti cazzi che si è sistemato tutto. Sappiamo i trascorsi di chi è stato tradito? No, quindi un errore che in un caso fortunito da danni minimi in altri può dare danni estremi, quindi io valuto sempre il danno maggiore e vi spiego il motivo banale e semplice.

Uscire con uno sconosciuto o sconosciuta, farci sesso senza avere una protezione adeguata dalle malattie è uno sbaglio, ma è uno sbaglio che può portare assurdamente in pochissimi casi alla morte o anche alla morte di altri, in questi casi devi assumere il danno maggiore possibile come conseguenza probabile delle tue azioni, nel mio caso la mia ex mi ha messo in un rischio simile di pigliarmi l'HIV, dimmi, anche se non ce l'ho, io so che ho rischiato perchè una persona ha solo sbagliato. Ma intanto le analisi del sangue per l'HIV me le sono dovute fare io, gli sguardi e certe domande me le sono pigliate io, lei mica, lai non ha avuto il coraggio di fare questi test, perchè "tanto che credi che mi sia presa qualcosa???".

Ha sbagliato ed il suo errore forse non avrà conseguenze reali, ma è stata una azione che in possibilità poteva fare danni estesi ed estremi ad una persona che comunque non era lei e deve averlo bene in chiaro in quella testolina di poco più  che ventenne.


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> Dani, ma se fosse solo questione di ca**o si prenderebber quello del legittimo partner dalla mattina alla sera, anche nelle orecchie.
> secondo me è più una questione mentale, di *trasgressione,* di volontà di piacere, di insicurezze personali


brava, e secondo me in giovane età ci può stare.


----------



## Daniele (1 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> secondo me è più una questione mentale, di trasgressione, di volontà di piacere, di insicurezze personali


Anche per me, allora perchè non fermarsi ad un complimento o poco altro ed andare a succhiare salsicce a tutta forza??? Questo passaggio per la sicurezza di una donna (o per un uomo) proprio non lo comprendo.


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anche per me, allora perchè non fermarsi ad un complimento o poco altro ed andare a succhiare salsicce a tutta forza??? Questo passaggio per la sicurezza di una donna (o per un uomo) proprio non lo comprendo.


perché i rapporti uomo-donna funzionano con una comunicazione anche (soprattutto) fisica


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2012)

Quindi ci si deve far del male, in base all'età Daniele ?


----------



## Daniele (1 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché i rapporti uomo-donna funzionano con una comunicazione anche (soprattutto) fisica


In persone involute di certo, ma siamo evoluti e quindi??? Io non ho bisogno di accoppiarmi per sentirmi realizzato, per nulla.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché i rapporti uomo-donna funzionano con una comunicazione anche (soprattutto) fisica


Vorrei capire meglio, mi spieghi per piacere.


----------



## Daniele (1 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi ci si deve far del male, in base all'età Daniele ?


Dopo i 18 anni puoi fare quello che ti tira, solo su di te e che le conseguenze siano solo su di te, il resto è da persone che il cervello non lo portano nonostante il peso sulla testa, dovuto forse a mucose nasali troppo sviluppate.


----------



## Fabry (1 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Uff...io sono io. Hai ragione.
> Però alcune visioni si possono cambiare.
> Non per gli altri, ma per se stessi e il proprio benessere.
> 
> ...




Rosso: perché ? Semplicemente perché non è mica da tutti fare il tuo percorso mentale, c'è chi lo intraprende ma alla fine non riesce e chi neanche lo prende in considerazione,  chiude un capitolo della propria vita e ne apre un altro, ognuno è fatto a modo suo...riuscire a modificarsi è molto difficile e secondo me pochi sono in grado di farlo.

Azzurro: perfetto, è quello che poi accade alla fine...ma c'è il fattore tempo...Tradito 77 ed altri NR che hanno scritto sul forum ne sono l'esempio lampante, i loro percorsi si stanno protraendo da anni,purtroppo per loro...

Nero: ma non avevi scritto che ti piaceva far crollare i fedeli?


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dopo i 18 anni puoi fare quello che ti tira, solo su di te e che le conseguenze siano solo su di te, il resto è da persone che il cervello non lo portano nonostante il peso sulla testa, dovuto forse a mucose nasali troppo sviluppate.



Prima dei 18 anni non si riesce ad imparare dagli errori? e dopo i 18 anni non sono ammessi errori? Non ti pare che la crescita equilibrata sia anche riuscire ad imparare dagli errori in qualsiasi età?


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vorrei capire meglio, mi spieghi per piacere.


non ne sono capace; è una frase ridotta all'osso e molto semplice.daniele chiede come mai se lei aveva bisogno di attenzioni non si è accontentata di rassicurazioni e discorsi dolci?
perché uomo e donna che si attraggono comunicano attraverso il corpo


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ne sono capace; è una frase ridotta all'osso e molto semplice.daniele chiede come mai se lei aveva bisogno di attenzioni non si è accontentata di rassicurazioni e discorsi dolci?
> perché uomo e donna che si attraggono comunicano attraverso il corpo


Continuo a non capire, ma va bene così.


----------



## Daniele (1 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prima dei 18 anni non si riesce ad imparare dagli errori? e dopo i 18 anni non sono ammessi errori? Non ti pare che la crescita equilibrata sia anche riuscire ad imparare dagli errori in qualsiasi età?


hai diritto a fare errori che possano solo avere effetti collaterali su di te.
Un consiglio su cosa significa errare su se stessi è il caso di leggere Shantaram...quel libro mi ha illuminato sul sugnificato che errare è umano...ma la nostra libertà finisce dove inizia quella degli altri.
Dimmi, come fai ad errare e non ledere la libertà altrui?
Sono solo i genitori che possono e devono al massimo subire gli errori dei figli, ma le restanti persone non ne hanno il diritto ed hanno anzi il dovere nel caso contrario di essere rimessi in condizione di poter vivere serenamente.
Ma intanto, cosa vuoi che sia un cornetto, suvvia se non un gelato di panna???


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> hai diritto a fare errori che possano solo avere effetti collaterali su di te.
> Un consiglio su cosa significa errare su se stessi è il caso di leggere Shantaram...quel libro mi ha illuminato sul sugnificato che errare è umano...ma la nostra libertà finisce dove inizia quella degli altri.
> Dimmi, come fai ad errare e non ledere la libertà altrui?
> Sono solo i genitori che possono e devono al massimo subire gli errori dei figli, ma le restanti persone non ne hanno il diritto ed hanno anzi il dovere nel caso contrario di essere rimessi in condizione di poter vivere serenamente.
> Ma intanto, cosa vuoi che sia un cornetto, suvvia se non un gelato di panna???



No Daniele, il cornetto non è ammissibile, lo sai tu, lo so io.

Ma abbiamo sta facoltà di poter ragionare? abbiamo la possibilità di poter in tutti gli eventi di poter anche andando contro quello che sei, di riuscire a cambiarsi per poter intanto stare sereni, e dopo continuare a dare serenità anche agli altri?  Magari qualcuno lo chiama istinto di sopravvivenza altri in altre maniere, ma qua ci vuole andare a filosofare e scriverne una dove qualche autore capace di farlo ci rendesse spettatori di false realtà.


----------



## Daniele (1 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No Daniele, il cornetto non è ammissibile, lo sai tu, lo so io.
> 
> Ma abbiamo sta facoltà di poter ragionare? abbiamo la possibilità di poter in tutti gli eventi di poter anche andando contro quello che sei, di riuscire a cambiarsi per poter intanto stare sereni, e dopo continuare a dare serenità anche agli altri?  Magari qualcuno lo chiama istinto di sopravvivenza altri in altre maniere, ma qua ci vuole andare a filosofare e scriverne una dove qualche autore capace di farlo ci rendesse spettatori di false realtà.


Ultimo, ho vissuto cose che non ti sto a spiegare e da quelle pensavo che le persone potessero adattarsi.
Ho scoperto invece che le persone si posso adattare solo minimamente, al massimo smussando uno spigolo, se no perderebbero essi stessi, tutto il resto che pensiamo di aver cambiato di noi è purtroppo frutto di una auto illusione.
Come faccio sapere questo? Perchè anche io mi sono auto illuso ed l'ultimo tradimento ha fatto crollare tutto il castello di false illusioni che mi ha tenuto su, violenza dopo violenza, dolore dopo dolore.
Ma quando cade non puoi più farlo rialzare, è come svegliarsi e non riuscire più a dormire.
Ultimo, le false illusioni vanno usate con una parsimonia che non hai idea, sono fragili e pericolose, creano sicurezze false che fanno bene in quel momento, ma possono distruggerti.
Io cosa ho scoperto? Che dentro di me c'è ancora quel ragazzino undicenne solo come un cane senza un padre e senza giustizia per quella morte inutile e non necessaria, ma intanto ho 33 anni ed una laurea, ma nulla cambia.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ultimo, ho vissuto cose che non ti sto a spiegare e da quelle pensavo che le persone potessero adattarsi.
> Ho scoperto invece che le persone si posso adattare solo minimamente, al massimo smussando uno spigolo, se no perderebbero essi stessi, tutto il resto che pensiamo di aver cambiato di noi è purtroppo frutto di una auto illusione.
> Come faccio sapere questo? Perchè anche io mi sono auto illuso ed l'ultimo tradimento ha fatto crollare tutto il castello di false illusioni che mi ha tenuto su, violenza dopo violenza, dolore dopo dolore.
> Ma quando cade non puoi più farlo rialzare, è come svegliarsi e non riuscire più a dormire.
> ...


Sei una persona buona, perchè non usare questa bontà su te stesso ?
Non rispondermi


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> E come rimedi ad un danno irrimediabile? Come fai a pensare di aggiustare tutto se magari quella situazione creata è più grande di te?
> Serena aveva 20 anni quando mi ha tradito, le avreste detto che era solo un errore e di andare per la sua strada che tutto si sarebbe sistemato? Bhe in lei si è sistemato tutto, ma in me sti cazzi che si è sistemato tutto. Sappiamo i trascorsi di chi è stato tradito? No, quindi un errore che in un caso fortunito da danni minimi in altri può dare danni estremi, quindi io valuto sempre il danno maggiore e vi spiego il motivo banale e semplice.
> 
> Uscire con uno sconosciuto o sconosciuta, farci sesso senza avere una protezione adeguata dalle malattie è uno sbaglio, ma è uno sbaglio che può portare assurdamente in pochissimi casi alla morte o anche alla morte di altri, in questi casi devi assumere il danno maggiore possibile come conseguenza probabile delle tue azioni, nel mio caso la mia ex mi ha messo in un rischio simile di pigliarmi l'HIV, dimmi, anche se non ce l'ho, io so che ho rischiato perchè una persona ha solo sbagliato. Ma intanto le analisi del sangue per l'HIV me le sono dovute fare io, gli sguardi e certe domande me le sono pigliate io, lei mica, lai non ha avuto il coraggio di fare questi test, perchè "tanto che credi che mi sia presa qualcosa???".
> ...


Serena ti ha tradito per liberarsi di te.
Prima ti entra sto concetto in testa meglio è.
Siccome ci sono passato non parlo a vanvera.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ultimo, ho vissuto cose che non ti sto a spiegare e da quelle pensavo che le persone potessero adattarsi.
> Ho scoperto invece che le persone si posso adattare solo minimamente, al massimo smussando uno spigolo, se no perderebbero essi stessi, tutto il resto che pensiamo di aver cambiato di noi è purtroppo frutto di una auto illusione.
> Come faccio sapere questo? Perchè anche io mi sono auto illuso ed l'ultimo tradimento ha fatto crollare tutto il castello di false illusioni che mi ha tenuto su, violenza dopo violenza, dolore dopo dolore.
> Ma quando cade non puoi più farlo rialzare, è come svegliarsi e non riuscire più a dormire.
> ...



Perchè a sto mondo esistono le vere illusioni?
Uno furbo coltiva un'illusione ben sapendo che è illusione.
Dire false illusioni è un non sense.


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso  concordare ma è comunque bizzarro sindacare del non amore di chi il tradimento lo subisce. immagino che come chi tradisce possa farlo per mille motivi e a volte lo possa fare pur amando...la stessa attenuante si possa dare a chi , nonostante tutto, non riesce a perdonare perché totale e spiazzante è stata la delusione.
> personalmente considero certamente il tradimento tra le cose più gravi che possono capitare ad una coppia perché va proprio a minare le basi di un rapporto (qualsiasi ): fiducia, correttezza, rispetto, initmità


Quoto.


----------



## Tebe (2 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Rosso: perché ? Semplicemente perché non è mica da tutti fare il tuo percorso mentale, c'è chi lo intraprende ma alla fine non riesce e chi neanche lo prende in considerazione,  chiude un capitolo della propria vita e ne apre un altro, ognuno è fatto a modo suo...riuscire a modificarsi è molto difficile e secondo me pochi sono in grado di farlo.
> 
> Azzurro: perfetto, è quello che poi accade alla fine...ma c'è il fattore tempo...Tradito 77 ed altri NR che hanno scritto sul forum ne sono l'esempio lampante, i loro percorsi si stanno protraendo da anni,purtroppo per loro...
> 
> Nero: ma non avevi scritto che ti piaceva far crollare i fedeli?


si, è difficile ma non impossibile e hai ragione. Ognuno è diverso.

Si si. Mi piace un sacco traviare i fedeli, ma dopo manager basta.
Non ho più pazienza guarda, quindi ho deciso che ora solo infedeli DOC, credenziali dimostrabili perchè si fa presto a dire "sono un traditore" quando magari si è tradito solo una volta o due.


:blank:


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Serena ti ha tradito per liberarsi di te.
> Prima ti entra sto concetto in testa meglio è.
> Siccome ci sono passato non parlo a vanvera.


Lo so che mi ha tradito per obbligarsi a lasciarmi, ma lei sapeva che era meglio avere le palle e lasciarmi perchè voleva scopare, piuttosto che ledere la mia persona sapendolo.
O meglio, io le avevo detto questo, lo ha anche ammesso, ma credeva che fossero solo parole.

So solo che per la sua incapacità ho subito un danno esistenziale incredibile.


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo hai fatto perchè sei una vacca con voglia di cazzi che piovono dal cielo, ami lui ma ami anche il cazzo e si vede che il cazzo la vince su di lui.
> Cosiglio della giornata, se unisci l'utile al dilettevole, se lo fai a pagamento avrai cazzi a iosa e sarai anche ricca.
> Ciao


sapevo che non mi avresti "deluso" 
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2012)

*Ciao*

Fratè,DANIELE C'è!!Bella partita in spiaggia ieri sera vero?


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fratè,DANIELE C'è!!Bella partita in spiaggia ieri sera vero?


ciao frate'..si Daniele c'è... eccome.. :mrgreen:  la partita di ieri?... sembrava un campo di beach volley.. cmq era importante vincere :up:  chissà come sarà contenta Simo perla sua roma


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2012)

*Già*

Si onore al merito.....onore alla roma e al sor DANIELE!!


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si onore al merito.....onore alla roma e al sor DANIELE!!


sor DANIELE è un grande :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2012)

*Sii*

I 4 DELL'AVE MARIA:Ultimo,Battiato,Daniele,Oscuro!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> I 4 DELL'AVE MARIA:Ultimo,Battiato,Daniele,Oscuro!!!!:rotfl:


:up::up:


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ciao frate'..si Daniele c'è... eccome.. :mrgreen:  la partita di ieri?... sembrava un campo di beach volley.. cmq era importante vincere :up:  chissà come sarà contenta Simo perla sua roma





oscuro ha detto:


> Si onore al merito.....onore alla roma e al sor DANIELE!!



:strepitoso::dance::dance::strepitoso::dance::strepitoso::dance::strepitoso::dance::strepitoso::dance:


alleggio:
:sman::sman:​


----------



## Daniele (3 Settembre 2012)

Scrivo una cosa seria che può succedere e che per me ha senso ed è perdonabile, difficilmente ma perdonabile.
Nonostante io sia un cattivo posso ammettereil perdono per quanto riguarda una scappatella non preventivata, tipo uscita fuori, bevuta di alcoolici e anche se si capisce ancora si è molto ma molto più disinibiti e li posso capire che magari succeda qualcosa (agli altri badate bene) e sono disposto a perdonare anche la mia compagna, ma aggiungo una cosa, solo dopo la volontà di smettere di bere e di non mettersi più  in condizioni del genere.

perchè dico questo? perchè a volte le cazzate si fanno,  ci si trova  nella stuazioni i bummmm, invece non perdono quelli che creano l'occcasione, come la mia ex che è uscita don l'altro Daniele  per farci sesso...con questo razionale scopo nella testa, questo è imperdonabile, questo non è un errore o uno sbaglio, è una volontà che è ben diversa.


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo so che mi ha tradito per obbligarsi a lasciarmi, ma lei sapeva che era meglio avere le palle e lasciarmi perchè voleva scopare, piuttosto che ledere la mia persona sapendolo.
> O meglio, io le avevo detto questo, lo ha anche ammesso, ma credeva che fossero solo parole.
> 
> *So solo che per la sua incapacità ho subito un danno esistenziale* *incredibile*.



boh, secondo me il punto è proprio questo: non era credibile nonostante tu lo avessi detto
perchè a tutti capita di essere lasciati, può cambiare il modo, certo, ma la sostanza è sempre la stessa
la tua ex non ha creduto alle tue parole per questo motivo, secondo me


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> boh, secondo me il punto è proprio questo: non era credibile nonostante tu lo avessi detto
> perchè a tutti capita di essere lasciati, può cambiare il modo, certo, ma la sostanza è sempre la stessa
> la tua ex non ha creduto alle tue parole per questo motivo, secondo me


Secondo me lei avrebbe ingoiato na pantegana viva con il pelo pur di liberarsi di lui eh?
Ma dove esiste una che ti fa le corna e poi te lo fa sapere?
magari poi non è neanche vero e se lo è pure inventata...


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me lei avrebbe ingoiato na pantegana viva con il pelo pur di liberarsi di lui eh?
> Ma dove esiste una che ti fa le corna e poi te lo fa sapere?
> magari poi non è neanche vero e se lo è pure inventata...


ma no dai!:mrgreen:
se si è fidanzata con lui, mica l'hanno obbligata! era innamorata, poi la storia è finita, succede!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma no dai!:mrgreen:
> se si è fidanzata con lui, mica l'hanno obbligata! era innamorata, poi la storia è finita, succede!


No lui era innamorato.
Lei no.
E lo ha usato per quello che gli serviva.

Io so come si sta ad essere innamorati
di chi non ti ama
ma fa di tutto per renderti la vita difficile per vedere se ti stanchi no?

Si ingenera una spirale che non ti dico...


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No lui era innamorato.
> Lei no.
> E lo ha usato per quello che gli serviva.
> 
> ...


non capisco quale sarebbe il senso
non è meglio mettersi con qualcuno di cui si è innamorati?
e a che le serviva Daniele?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non capisco quale sarebbe il senso
> non è meglio mettersi con qualcuno di cui si è innamorati?
> e a che le serviva Daniele?


Per certe donne
Fa comodo avere uno zerbino lì comodo
un cagnolino obbediente
in attesa dell'osso
che non ci sarà mai...
Amano ricevere senza dare mai nulla in cambio
se non illusioni e promesse
un giorno chissà intanto aspetta e spera
fighetta nera...


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per certe donne
> Fa comodo avere uno zerbino lì comodo
> un cagnolino obbediente
> in attesa dell'osso
> ...



ok, capito:up:
ma vale anche per certi uomini


----------



## Daniele (3 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> boh, secondo me il punto è proprio questo: non era credibile nonostante tu lo avessi detto
> perchè a tutti capita di *essere lasciati*, può cambiare il modo, certo, ma la sostanza è sempre la stessa
> la tua ex non ha creduto alle tue parole per questo motivo, secondo me


Lasciati = lasciarsi

Tradire = lasciarsi in modo violento e gratuito

Free, lasciarsi non vuol dire tradire, per chi pensa che il tradimento ci sta nel lasciarsi, scusami un poco è una persona pessima ed in malafede.

le avevo chieesto in chiaro che se avesse voluto qualcosa d'altro di lasciarmi prima, che l'avrei accettato, direi più chiaro e disponibile di così penso che si muoia. 
Invece ho poco gradito il suo comportamnto falso, ipocrita e da puttana mentre aveva l'opportunità di lasciarmi senza problemi, è questo che non capisco, perchè farmmi questo male???


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lasciati = lasciarsi
> 
> Tradire = lasciarsi in modo violento e gratuito
> 
> ...


perchè, come ti ho detto, non ha creduto che il modo contasse così tanto per te, si è fermata alla sostanza
secondo me, eh


----------



## Daniele (3 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per certe donne
> Fa comodo avere uno zerbino lì comodo
> un cagnolino obbediente
> in attesa dell'osso
> ...


Per nulla e chiedi in giro quanto sono zerbino io e scoprirai che è un miracolo che una donna viva con me, semplicemente non mi faccio mettere i piedi in testa da  nessuno, neppure da chi amo.
Il problema è che tu parli di un rappporto logoro, di una che cerca di tutto per scappare, posso dirti ch invece il tradimento è stato un fulmine a ciel sereno in una storia bella davvero (ed io ho vissuto quello che hai scritto prima e fidati è uno snervare  la persona).
Ho solo cercato di essere affianco a lei quando ha avuto seriamente bisogno di me, nient'altro, del resto eravamo alquanto equlibati.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lasciati = lasciarsi
> 
> Tradire = lasciarsi in modo violento e gratuito
> 
> ...


Perchè era convinta che tu poi l'avresti lasciata in pace...
Mica poteva sapere che reagivi così eh?
Ma reagendo così sei tornato a fare il suo gioco...
E nei suoi confronti sarai sempre un debole, un povero coglione di uomo ferito
E lei infierirà sempre
Per questo volevo accompagnarti a Roma
per vederti tremare come una foglia davanti a lei...
E sai benissimo che andrebbe così!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per nulla e chiedi in giro quanto sono zerbino io e scoprirai che è un miracolo che una donna viva con me, semplicemente non mi faccio mettere i piedi in testa da  nessuno, neppure da chi amo.
> Il problema è che tu parli di un rappporto logoro, di una che cerca di tutto per scappare, posso dirti ch invece il tradimento è stato un fulmine a ciel sereno in una storia bella davvero (ed io ho vissuto quello che hai scritto prima e fidati è uno snervare  la persona).
> Ho solo cercato di essere affianco a lei quando ha avuto seriamente bisogno di me, nient'altro, del resto eravamo alquanto equlibati.


Sisisisissisis..
A me non mi cucchi...
Lei schioccava le dita e tu correvi
così ti sentivi importante e valido per lei...
Si libero di pensarla come vuoi eh?


----------



## Daniele (3 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> perchè, come ti ho detto, non ha creduto che il modo contasse così tanto per te, si è fermata alla sostanza
> secondo me, eh


ma era di coccio??? Cazzo, quando ci siamo messi insieme ero apppena uscito da  un tradimento, al meglio, ma mi ha visto giù per quello alquanto, perchè 6 amnni di fidanzamento chusi con il tradimento con un vecchio porco, bhe feriscono alquanto. Aveva visto che ero sensibile su certi argomenti, sapeva che ero così eppure ha pensato che per lei avrei mandato giù il magone perchè era una bella figona (solo lei poteva pensarlo, mentre a dire il vero è un cesso madornale, ma è come la vedo io adesso)


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma era di coccio??? Cazzo, quando ci siamo messi insieme ero apppena uscito da  un tradimento, al meglio, ma mi ha visto giù per quello alquanto, perchè 6 amnni di fidanzamento chusi con il tradimento con un vecchio porco, bhe feriscono alquanto. Aveva visto che ero sensibile su certi argomenti, sapeva che ero così eppure ha pensato che per lei avrei mandato giù il magone perchè era una bella figona (solo lei poteva pensarlo, mentre a dire il vero è un cesso madornale, ma è come la vedo io adesso)



non era de coccio
ma, se permetti, se tu annunci preventivamente conseguenze spropositate, puoi non essere creduto
sembrano iperboli che si dicono tanto per dire, tutto qua


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per nulla e chiedi in giro quanto sono zerbino io e scoprirai che è un miracolo che una donna viva con me, semplicemente non mi faccio mettere i piedi in testa da nessuno, neppure da chi amo.
> Il problema è che tu parli di un rappporto logoro, di una che cerca di tutto per scappare, posso dirti ch invece il tradimento è stato un fulmine a ciel sereno in una storia bella davvero (ed io ho vissuto quello che hai scritto prima e fidati è uno snervare la persona).
> Ho solo cercato di essere affianco a lei quando ha avuto seriamente bisogno di me, nient'altro, del resto eravamo alquanto equlibati.


ma quanto sei bello? lo sai quanto mi fa felice leggerti adesso? Ciao Dan, un abbraccio.


----------



## Daniele (3 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non era de coccio
> ma, se permetti, se tu annunci preventivamente conseguenze spropositate, puoi non essere creduto
> sembrano iperboli che si dicono tanto per dire, tutto qua


Non le dissi che sarei finito male da ucciddermi, le ho solo detto che io non avrei retto. Poi dopo lei conobbe mia madre, conobbe che eravamo solo in due e sapeva che economicamente non eravamo ricchi, ma che ci si provava di vivere, sapeva  che stavo studiando per finire la mia laurea  per il 2009 e conoscia di questo mi ha fatto del male lo stesso.
Ho perso il treno per due anni, mi sono laureato esattamente due anni dopo al mio preventivo e con fatica, forzandomi ogni giorno a fare quello che non riuscivo più fare, cioè confrontarmi con gl altri. E' dura fare esami quando fai ancora fatica a sopportare la gente e lo stress.
Ma lei sta a Roma, che le frega di un ragazzo che abita in una cittadina di nome Ferrara, in fondo lei è nella cappitale, il resto è merda, peccato che lei ha scelto quella merda per 3 anni e per un poco di coerenza coon quello che è stata almeno avere la decenza di chiedere scusa ci sarebbe anche stata.


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non le dissi che sarei finito male da ucciddermi, le ho solo detto che io non avrei retto. Poi dopo lei conobbe mia madre, conobbe che eravamo solo in due e sapeva che economicamente non eravamo ricchi, ma che ci si provava di vivere, sapeva che stavo studiando per finire la mia laurea per il 2009 e conoscia di questo mi ha fatto del male lo stesso.
> Ho perso il treno per due anni, mi sono laureato esattamente due anni dopo al mio preventivo e con fatica, forzandomi ogni giorno a fare quello che non riuscivo più fare, cioè confrontarmi con gl altri. E' dura fare esami quando fai ancora fatica a sopportare la gente e lo stress.
> Ma lei sta a Roma, che le frega di un ragazzo che abita in una cittadina di nome Ferrara, in fondo lei è nella cappitale, il resto è merda, peccato che lei ha scelto quella merda per 3 anni e per un poco di coerenza coon quello che è stata almeno avere la decenza di chiedere scusa ci sarebbe anche stata.


Daniele amico mio chi non ti accetta non ti merita..questa donna ti ha fatto molto male e ti ha tarpato le ali nel peggiore dei modi ma è ora che tu ricominci a volare....:up:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2012)

*Daniele*

Daniele caro ma in che mondo vivi tu?Io leggo sempre con attenzione ciò che scrivi,e sai che mi rivedo in te,e toricamente anche io ho la tua impostazione mentale,ma amico mio quelli sbagliati siamo noi!Tu parli,di onestà,di sincerità,di correttezza,di rispetto,di sensibilità,ma quante persone ci sono in giro così?Io vivo a roma da 40 anni,sai che professione svolgo,e facciamocene una ragione dany il mondo va in un'altra direzione...forse siamo i giusti in un mondo ingiusto,non possiamo cambiare il mondo,quanto meno che il mondo non cambi noi...!Daniele la gente se ne fotte,pensa solo ai cazzi propri e se ti deve fregare per i propri interessi non si fa alcuno scrupolo!Adesso tu demonizzi la tua ex....ma quanti e quante ce ne sono così?Daniè il mondo è questo prendere o lasciare....!!!Daniele ti auguro di trovare una persona umana..goditi tua madre....e le cose vere della vita....!


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daniele caro ma in che mondo vivi tu?Io leggo sempre con attenzione ciò che scrivi,e sai che mi rivedo in te,e toricamente anche io ho la tua impostazione mentale,ma amico mio quelli sbagliati siamo noi!Tu parli,di onestà,di sincerità,di correttezza,di rispetto,di sensibilità,ma quante persone ci sono in giro così?Io vivo a roma da 40 anni,sai che professione svolgo,e facciamocene una ragione dany il mondo va in un'altra direzione...forse siamo i giusti in un mondo ingiusto,non possiamo cambiare il mondo,quanto meno che il mondo non cambi noi...!Daniele la gente se ne fotte,pensa solo ai cazzi propri e se ti deve fregare per i propri interessi non si fa alcuno scrupolo!Adesso tu demonizzi la tua ex....ma quanti e quante ce ne sono così?Daniè il mondo è questo prendere o lasciare....!!!Daniele ti auguro di trovare una persona umana..goditi tua madre....e le cose vere della vita....!


quoto e approvo fratè :up::up::up:


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e adesso.... hai quello che vuoi? Voglio dire: non sarebbe meglio definire bene prima ciò che desideriamo veramente? Non te l'hanno mai detto che non si può avere tutto, ma che bisogna fare delle scelte? Detto questo, mi dispiace molto che tu stia soffrendo del tuo errore... ma non puoi fare altro che lasciare andare il tuo ragazzo, ora.


Parole sagge, come sempre.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daniele caro ma in che mondo vivi tu?Io leggo sempre con attenzione ciò che scrivi,e sai che mi rivedo in te,e toricamente anche io ho la tua impostazione mentale,ma amico mio quelli sbagliati siamo noi!Tu parli,di onestà,di sincerità,di correttezza,di rispetto,di sensibilità,ma quante persone ci sono in giro così?Io vivo a roma da 40 anni,sai che professione svolgo,e facciamocene una ragione dany il mondo va in un'altra direzione...forse siamo i giusti in un mondo ingiusto,non possiamo cambiare il mondo,quanto meno che il mondo non cambi noi...!Daniele la gente se ne fotte,pensa solo ai cazzi propri e se ti deve fregare per i propri interessi non si fa alcuno scrupolo!Adesso tu demonizzi la tua ex....ma quanti e quante ce ne sono così?Daniè il mondo è questo prendere o lasciare....!!!Daniele ti auguro di trovare una persona umana..goditi tua madre....e le cose vere della vita....!


Ma lascia perdere ROma...
Sali qui in veneto...
dove siamo tutti santi e onesti


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2012)

*Conte*

Guarda....non sto qui a spiegarti..ma non escluderei..che fra un anno me ne vado a ravenna.....!


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda....non sto qui a spiegarti..ma non escluderei..che fra un anno me ne vado a ravenna.....!


  sempre più lontano fratè?


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2012)

*Fratè*

Se le cose si fanno tristi..vado dove la mutanda fragile è prassi!


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:
> Però vedi c'è un fatto...
> Nella vita bisogna imparare anche a rassegnarsi no?
> E capire che certe cose fanno parte della vita.
> ...


Mi sembra molto grave quello che dici.

Ti risulta che Daniele abbia investito e ucciso qualcuno guidando da pazzo?

Io conosco diverse persone che purtroppo guidano in modo spericolato, anche padri di famiglia con una vita soddisfacente. Perchè far passare Daniele come un potenziale pericolo solo perchè qui sopra si sfoga dipingendosi, forse, peggio di quello che è?

Per qualcuno questo forum può anche essere una valvola di sfogo sai... mi sembra che tu prenda tutto un po' troppo sul serio.

Il giorno in cui leggeremo che Daniele avrà commesso dei crimini, come li hai chiamati tu, ne potremo discutere.
Fino a quel giorno, cerchiamo di filtrare un po' quello che dice alla luce del dolore che, evidentemente, prova. E di calibrare le parole che usiamo.


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe, il ragionamento fila...ma fino ad un certo punto, è vero quello che dici ci sono cose peggiori del tradimento...ma c'è un effetto collaterale che tradire comporta ed è la perdita di fiducia che immancabilmente avviene alla scoperta degli altarini, non tanto per il tradimento in se quanto per la montagna di menzogne che il malcapitato/a si becca in corso d'opera...dopo riuscire a metabolizzare il tutto è difficile non tutti ci riescono.
> Benissimo quindi che ad un traditore sinceramente pentito corrisponda un tradito/a in grado di accettare e perdonare, ne risulterà forse una coppia migliore della precedente.
> Al tempo stesso però non si può imputare a coloro che non sono in grado di superare la cosa la responsabilità del fallimento...chi ha sbagliato è umano può capitare...ma anche chi è vittima dello sbaglio è umano e può non accettare, penso che chi intraprende questa strada debba mettere in conto i rischi che comporta.


Condivido pienamente le tue parole... come sempre. E quando vuoi partire con la tua terapia-iniezione di fiducia, sai dove trovarmi


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso  concordare ma è comunque bizzarro sindacare del non amore di chi il tradimento lo subisce. immagino che come chi tradisce possa farlo per mille motivi e a volte lo possa fare pur amando...la stessa attenuante si possa dare a chi , nonostante tutto, non riesce a perdonare perché totale e spiazzante è stata la delusione.
> personalmente considero certamente il tradimento tra le cose più gravi che possono capitare ad una coppia perché va proprio a minare le basi di un rapporto (qualsiasi ): fiducia, correttezza, rispetto, initmità


Concordo.


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi sembra molto grave quello che dici.
> 
> Ti risulta che Daniele abbia investito e ucciso qualcuno guidando da pazzo?
> 
> ...


Quoto! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda....non sto qui a spiegarti..ma non escluderei..che fra un anno me ne vado a ravenna.....!


Ostia...là ti raggiungiamo io e Lothar ed è sagra...
con la figa di romagna
il ciccio ci guadagna!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda....non sto qui a spiegarti..ma non escluderei..che fra un anno me ne vado a ravenna.....!


ah. E non mi dici niente?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi sembra molto grave quello che dici.
> 
> Ti risulta che Daniele abbia investito e ucciso qualcuno guidando da pazzo?
> 
> ...


Per fortuna non ha ancora ucciso nessuno.
Ma chi guida da spericolato tradisce il codice della strada e la fiducia accordatagli da chi lo ha riconosciuto idoneo alla guida.
Lui ha scritto che ha guidato come un pazzo con la sua auto nella porrettana con la speranza di schiantarsi contro qualcosa.
Se tu vai a 120 sulla porrettana e incroci la polizia ti fa un culo grande come una casa.
Perchè a casa mia ogni cosa che preveda una sanzione di legge è un crimine.
Siccome Daniele ci va giù pesante con i coniugi altrui, non vedo perchè difronte a certe cagate dovrei giustificarlo.
Io quando sono per la strada...gradisco essere tranquillo e protetto da certi personaggi che scambiano la strada per la loro pista privata.
ALtrimenti vorrei vedere se la polizia ti ferma e tu dici loro...eh ma io uso la guida per sfogare quello che ho dentro...eh ma come ci andate pesanti con me...

Guida pericolosa è un reato.
E non si discute su questo.
Rendo solo a Daniele il suo modo di pensare, perchè lui vorrebbe, come tutti, delle deroghe per lui, e nessuna clemenza per gli altri.
Infatti lui dice non ho fatto certe cose alla morosa, perchè lei mi denunciava per stalking.
Laonde per cui...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Quoto! :up:


Peccato che quando hai un amico di famiglia che appena andato in pensione è morto in un incidente stradale e la moglie si è fatta 4 mesi di ospedale perchè appunto un papà di famiglia che guida spericolato lo ha investito e non si è fatto nulla...cambi certe visuali...perchè ti dici...quella volta lì è successa a sti coniugi che tornavano tranquillamente a casa...un'altra volta potrebbe capitare a me...
COmplimenti allora a chi guida spericolato sulla strada e investe innocenti...
Complimenti vivissimi...
Sempre bravissime persone...

Ma comunque traditori del codice della strada...
E se parli con carabinieri o poliziotti vedrai che loro sono abituati a sentire dagli autisti le giustificazioni più bislacche...eh correvo perchè mia madre sta morendo all'ospedale...sisisissisi...e infatti loro se la bevono e ti dicono...ok vada tranquillo, mi scusi se l'ho fermata...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per fortuna non ha ancora ucciso nessuno.
> Ma chi guida da spericolato tradisce il codice della strada e la fiducia accordatagli da chi lo ha riconosciuto idoneo alla guida.
> Lui ha scritto che ha guidato come un pazzo con la sua auto nella porrettana con la speranza di schiantarsi contro qualcosa.
> Se tu vai a 120 sulla porrettana e incroci la polizia ti fa un culo grande come una casa.
> ...


Purtroppo quando si soffre molto a volte si perde la lucidità. E cavolate ne abbiamo fatte tutti, purtroppo. Io a vent'anni mi sono buttata per la strada e una macchina mi ha schivata per un pelo. L'autista è sceso e mi ha trovata in lacrime, mi ha accompagnata al bordo della strada ed è rimasto lì finchè non mi sono calmata. Se per schivarmi avesse fatto un frontale o si fosse fatto male sarebbe stata una cosa tremenda che non mi sarei mai perdonata. Non è successo. Ma non mi sento una criminale. In quel momento soffrivo molto, non ero lucida e qualche settimana dopo sono finita in terapia per cercare di uscire da quello stato depressivo.

Quando sei dentro la sofferenza è difficile vedere oltre te stesso. E' la cosa peggiore di chi sta male.

E Daniele sta male dopo aver preso una serie di calci nel sedere, mi pare. Riusciamo noi che siamo un po' più lucidi e sereni a dare il giusto peso alle sue parole? Se mai, se si vuole davvero aiutarlo in qualche modo, ci sono altre vie. Ma non credo sia questo il tuo intento.

Questo secondo il mio parere, ovviamente. Nel rispetto del tuo.


----------



## Daniele (3 Settembre 2012)

Conte, nel tuo caso la guida oltre i 50 Km/h è guida pericolosa, ma per me guida pericolosa inzia dove non mi sono mai spinto...ed  io se non ricordi bene so spingermi ben oltre i limiti, adesso li rispetto tutti, tranne in autostrada in un tratto privo di autovelox o tutor, in cui con il BMW aziendale ho fatto felicemente i 210 Km/h. Perchè devo tenere i limiti? perchè senza patente mi toccherebbe andare a lavorare in bicicletta...alquanto diffficile per me.

Rimane il fatto che io ho fatto un incidente orribile aii 45 Km/h, scoprendo che io devo essere alquanto impegnato per andare bene e la velocità è uno degli impegni che mi fa non essere pericoloso, motivo per cui con la mia Fiat 500 F non ho problema alcuno a stare dietro alle altre macchine e a superarle anche...il tutto rigorosamente entro i limiti, provate voi quanti secondi servono per andare oltre i 100 Km/h con la 500 e capirete la quasi impossibilità.

Però speravo di sbagliare quelle curve, lo ammetto, speravo di finire fuori strada e farmi felicemente fuori dentro ad un canale.


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Peccato che quando hai un amico di famiglia che appena andato in pensione è morto in un incidente stradale e la moglie si è fatta 4 mesi di ospedale perchè appunto un papà di famiglia che guida spericolato lo ha investito e non si è fatto nulla...cambi certe visuali...perchè ti dici...quella volta lì è successa a sti coniugi che tornavano tranquillamente a casa...un'altra volta potrebbe capitare a me...
> *COmplimenti allora a chi guida spericolato sulla strada e investe innocenti...
> Complimenti vivissimi...
> Sempre bravissime persone...
> ...


Stai per caso insinuando che io e Simy siamo a favore di chi guida ai 200 all'ora per la strada?

Io starei un po' più attento a usare le parole sai.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, nel tuo caso la guida oltre i 50 Km/h è guida pericolosa, ma per me guida pericolosa inzia dove non mi sono mai spinto...ed  io se non ricordi bene so spingermi ben oltre i limiti, adesso li rispetto tutti, tranne in autostrada in un tratto privo di autovelox o tutor, in cui con il BMW aziendale ho fatto felicemente i 210 Km/h. Perchè devo tenere i limiti? perchè senza patente mi toccherebbe andare a lavorare in bicicletta...alquanto diffficile per me.
> 
> Rimane il fatto che io ho fatto un incidente orribile aii 45 Km/h, scoprendo che io devo essere alquanto impegnato per andare bene e la velocità è uno degli impegni che mi fa non essere pericoloso, motivo per cui con la mia Fiat 500 F non ho problema alcuno a stare dietro alle altre macchine e a superarle anche...il tutto rigorosamente entro i limiti, provate voi quanti secondi servono per andare oltre i 100 Km/h con la 500 e capirete la quasi impossibilità.
> 
> Però speravo di sbagliare quelle curve, lo ammetto, speravo di finire fuori strada e farmi felicemente fuori dentro ad un canale.


E ti sembra una roba intelligente di cui vantarsi?
Visto ragioni proprio come i traditori...
Nel tratto dove non c'è il tutor...visto?
QUi ti volevo e qui sei venuto.


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ti sembra una roba intelligente di cui vantarsi?
> Visto ragioni proprio come i traditori...
> Nel tratto dove non c'è il tutor...visto?
> QUi ti volevo e qui sei venuto.


Bene, ora che abbiamo stabilito che Daniele è un criminale potenziale assassino siamo tutti più contenti


----------



## Daniele (3 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Bene, ora che abbiamo stabilito che Daniele è un criminale potenziale assassino siamo tutti più contenti


Allora in azienda siamo tutti criminali...quando siamo fuori in quel tratto di autostrada solitamente deserto proviamo le auto che ci danno...la Bravo mi ha sorpreso con il suo 1.6 diesel, ma le BMW...sono tutt'altra cosa, tutti soldi ben spesi, uno dopo l'altro.


Però chiedo, quanti hanno la mia esperienza di guida su pista e due corsi di guida sicura presi tanto per fare??? Poche persone attualmente.


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora in azienda siamo tutti criminali...quando siamo fuori in quel tratto di autostrada solitamente deserto proviamo le auto che ci danno...la Bravo mi ha sorpreso con il suo 1.6 diesel, ma le BMW...sono tutt'altra cosa, tutti soldi ben spesi, uno dopo l'altro.
> 
> 
> Però chiedo, *quanti hanno la mia esperienza di guida su pista e due corsi di guida sicura presi tanto per fare??? Poche persone attualmente*.


Non importano i tuoi corsi di guida sicura. Qui su Tradimento.net abbiamo decretato che sei un pazzo criminale a quattro ruote che non vede l'ora di investire qualcuno per superare il dolore del tradimento 

Vabbè dai, smetto di scherzare che da qualche giorno piovono rossi a raffica, non vorrei prenderne uno in testa. Meglio che corra a ripararmi da qualche parte


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora in azienda siamo tutti criminali...quando siamo fuori in quel tratto di autostrada solitamente deserto proviamo le auto che ci danno...la Bravo mi ha sorpreso con il suo 1.6 diesel, ma le BMW...sono tutt'altra cosa, tutti soldi ben spesi, uno dopo l'altro.
> 
> 
> Però chiedo, quanti hanno la mia esperienza di guida su pista e due corsi di guida sicura presi tanto per fare??? Poche persone attualmente.


Embè Danielino se ragioni così...che dato che hai l'occasione di guidare un bmw e c'è il tratto senza autovelox è meglio prenderci dentro, non ti incazzare con i traditori che dato che hanno l'occasione di trovare una bella sgnacchera e sono lontani da moglivelox...ci prendono dentro con allegria eh?
In fondo il traditore sfrutta l'occasione perchè pensa de farla franca no?
E' come provare le auto guarda...stessa cosa...

Vuoi essere coerente e onesto?
Si va in pista.


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Stai per caso insinuando che io e Simy siamo a favore di chi guida ai 200 all'ora per la strada?
> 
> Io starei un po' più attento a usare le parole sai.


perchè fondamentalmente siamo pazze criminali anche noi :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Trovo più criminale chi manda sms a 90 kmh sulla corsia di soprpasso...!


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trovo più criminale chi manda sms a 90 kmh sulla corsia di soprpasso...!


:yes:


----------



## Daniele (3 Settembre 2012)

Io trovo più coglioni quelli che fanno i 70 km/h in autostrada la notte perchè "hanno paura"...giiusto per innescare situazioni pericolosissime!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io trovo più coglioni quelli che fanno i 70 km/h in autostrada la notte perchè "hanno paura"...giiusto per innescare situazioni pericolosissime!!!


vero. O quelli che frenano durante i sorpassi dei camion sempre per paura...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io trovo più coglioni quelli che fanno i 70 km/h in autostrada la notte perchè "hanno paura"...giiusto per innescare situazioni pericolosissime!!!


Non glissare...
Perchè glissi sulle tue manchevolezze?
Come dire io non sono un ladro è colpa del negoziante che non mette le telecamere no?
E quindi tutta sta bella roba esposta mi istiga a provare a prenderne un po' a sbafo no?
Come mai quando ti incastro glissi?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trovo più criminale chi manda sms a 90 kmh sulla corsia di soprpasso...!



Ma esistono pezzi di merda del genere?
E magari onestissimi padri di famiglia?
E a chi li mandano sti sms?

Mai fatto ste robe eh?
Troppa paura di finire fuori strada eh?
Troppo pericoloso...

Ma ti rendi conto le risate?
Sono finito in un fosso...ma come hai fatto...eh stavo mandando un sms...

Sai quanto mi coglionano?


----------



## @lex (3 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non importano i tuoi corsi di guida sicura. Qui su Tradimento.net abbiamo decretato che sei un pazzo criminale a quattro ruote che non vede l'ora di investire qualcuno per superare il dolore del tradimento
> 
> *Vabbè dai, smetto di scherzare che da qualche giorno piovono rossi a raffica, non vorrei prenderne uno in testa. Meglio che corra a ripararmi da qualche parte *


sul serio?????
ma dai...fosse mai che qualcuno ha deciso di provare a sbatterti fuori perchè ha il pepe al culo per il timore che il tuo uomo manipolatore e psicopatico ti circuisca e ti convinca a sputtanare utenti del forum rivelando fatterelli e tresche nate e pasciute qui dentro?
ma noooooooooo, non posso pensare che qualcuno reputi più importante quello che succede qui dentro rispetto alla vita reale...nessuno può essere così stupido e stronzo, a parte il tuo uomo naturalmente:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (3 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma esistono pezzi di merda del genere?
> E magari onestissimi padri di famiglia?
> E a chi li mandano sti sms?
> 
> ...


certo che ne esistono...:rotfl:


----------



## Fabry (3 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Condivido pienamente le tue parole... come sempre. E quando vuoi partire con la tua terapia-iniezione di fiducia, sai dove trovarmi



A disposizione...


----------



## Fabry (3 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma esistono pezzi di merda del genere?
> E magari onestissimi padri di famiglia?
> E a chi li mandano sti sms?
> 
> ...


Pince non guardi il telegiornale...tempo fa hanno beccato un autista di autobus di linea che mentre guidava mandava sms con un sacco passeggeri a bordo.:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2012)

*Conte*

Esistono?io ne ho beccato uno che leggeva il giornale...!Ragazzi lasciamo stare..la gente rompe il cazzo alla velocità..quando la maleducazione  la distrazione e l'imperizia fanno molte più vittime...!Però tutti con sti cazzo di velox e tutor....mica per la nostra sicurezza..per le casse dello stato....!


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esistono?io ne ho beccato uno che leggeva il giornale...!Ragazzi lasciamo stare..la gente rompe il cazzo alla velocità..quando la maleducazione  la distrazione e l'imperizia fanno molte più vittime...!Però tutti con sti cazzo di velox e tutor....mica per la nostra sicurezza..per le casse dello stato....!


:umile:


parole sante!:mexican:


----------



## @lex (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esistono?io ne ho beccato uno che leggeva il giornale...!Ragazzi lasciamo stare..la gente rompe il cazzo alla velocità..quando la maleducazione  la distrazione e l'imperizia fanno molte più vittime...!Però tutti con sti cazzo di velox e tutor....*mica per la nostra sicurezza..per le casse dello stato....!*


puoi dirlo forte!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> puoi dirlo forte!!!!!!!!!!!


ciao


----------



## @lex (3 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao


ciao


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2012)

*Ciao*

ciao


----------



## @lex (3 Settembre 2012)

*Ciao*

ciao

PS: articoliamo una frase oppure andiamo parola per parola?


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> PS: articoliamo una frase oppure andiamo parola per parola?


cosi era divertente!
 sembrava un giochino scemo!


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Pince non guardi il telegiornale...tempo fa hanno beccato un autista di autobus di linea che mentre guidava mandava sms con un sacco passeggeri a bordo.:unhappy:





oscuro ha detto:


> Esistono?io ne ho beccato uno che leggeva il giornale...!


E io che pensavo di essere una pessima guidatrice :unhappy:


----------



## @lex (3 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cosi era divertente!
> sembrava un giochino scemo!


ok


----------



## @lex (3 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E io che pensavo di essere una pessima guidatrice :unhappy:


non sei la sola


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2012)

*Bè*

Bè io ho timore...angelo hai scritto che sei pericoloso....!


----------



## @lex (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè io ho timore...angelo hai scritto che sei pericoloso....!


no..io sono manipolatore psicopatico...per cortesia la precisione..echecazzo!


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> PS: articoliamo una frase oppure andiamo parola per parola?


:rotfl:


----------



## @lex (3 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> :rotfl:


aspetta a ridere..leggi poco più sotto...


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2012)

*Eccco*

Ahh ancora peggio...quindi rischi di manipolarmi?Bè peggio di così...!:rotfl:


----------



## @lex (3 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;KReIVnmucjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KReIVnmucjk[/video]


----------



## @lex (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahh ancora peggio...quindi rischi di manipolarmi?Bè peggio di così...!:rotfl:


non eageriamo..si parla di manipolazione psichica...porco!!!!:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2012)

*Appunto*

Ahhh io gia mi manipolo tanto....mi ero preoccupato!:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non sei la sola


Qualcosa da ridire sulla mia guida?


----------



## @lex (3 Settembre 2012)

continua così allora


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non eageriamo..si parla di manipolazione psichica...porco!!!!:singleeye:





oscuro ha detto:


> Ahhh io gia mi manipolo tanto....mi ero preoccupato!:rotfl:


me che vi manipolate voi due! maniaciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :unhappy:


----------



## @lex (3 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Qualcosa da ridire sulla mia guida?


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...sei un'ottima guidatrice:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2012)

*Ahh*

Io adoro le manipolazioni!:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...sei un'ottima guidatrice:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vabbè, ho la guida un po' nervosa...


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, ho la guida un po' nervosa...


io guido benissimo!


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2012)

*Simò*

Nessuno mai che dica:io guido una merda.....tutti schumacher...........!:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io guido benissimo!


E ti pareva.

Hai anche le tette grosse e porti i tacchi 12.

Il mio ego sta soffrendo molto, sappilo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io guido benissimo!


confermo:smile:


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessuno mai che dica:io guido una merda.....tutti schumacher...........!:rotfl:




e tu mai una volta che mi dai ragione è! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
e cmq io non sono schumacher ma non guido di merda (ovvio che non sono ain tuoi livelli)


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessuno mai che dica:io guido una merda.....tutti schumacher...........!:rotfl:


Io guido una merda in realtà, ma la soddisfazione di ammetterlo ad Angelo non la voglio dare


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> confermo:smile:


grazie! almeno tu!


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E ti pareva.
> 
> Hai anche le tette grosse e porti i tacchi 12.
> 
> Il mio ego sta soffrendo molto, sappilo!


ma noooooooooooooo e dai!


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2012)

*Scherzavo*

Scherzavo.......mi simò..mi stai diventando acidella!


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scherzavo.......mi simò..mi stai diventando acidella!



sto provando a vincere il concorso di eliade sulla più acida...ma mi riesce male anche farlo per scherzo! nulla è meglio che ci rinuncio! non sarò mai la più acida :unhappy:


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scherzavo.......mi simò..mi stai diventando acidella!


Tutto per accaparrarsi voti nel sondaggio


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sto provando a vincere il concorso di eliade sulla più acida...ma mi riesce male anche farlo per scherzo! nulla è meglio che ci rinuncio! non sarò mai la più acida :unhappy:


Battere Eliade è dura eh


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Tutto per accaparrarsi voti nel sondaggio


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:esatto! ma è praticamente impossibile :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Battere Eliade è dura eh


durissima


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E ti pareva.
> 
> Hai anche le tette grosse e porti i tacchi 12.
> 
> Il mio ego sta soffrendo molto, sappilo!


a dire la verità io l'ho vista senza tacchi... erano condizioni atmosferiche eccezionalmente dure, ma era senza tacchi!(e meno male... per il MIO ego)


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a dire la verità io l'ho vista senza tacchi... erano condizioni atmosferiche eccezionalmente dure, ma era senza tacchi!(e meno male... per il MIO ego)


----------



## @lex (3 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io guido una merda in realtà, ma la soddisfazione di ammetterlo ad Angelo non la voglio dare


stai serena che angelo ci vede benissimo


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> stai serena che angelo ci vede benissimo


CHIUDI UN OCCHIO


----------



## @lex (3 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> CHIUDI UN OCCHIO


anche tutti e due ma il risultato non cambia


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> anche tutti e due ma il risultato non cambia



.....eemmmhhh..... sicuro sicuro.....


----------



## @lex (3 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> .....eemmmhhh..... sicuro sicuro.....


SI. Ma le numerose qualità dell'utente Sole surclassano di gran lunga la guida, per così dire, sportiva


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> SI. Ma le numerose qualità dell'utente Sole surclassano di gran lunga la guida, per così dire, sportiva


c'è sempre il principio di compensazione no?


----------



## @lex (3 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> c'è sempre il principio di compensazione no?


infatti io guido benissimo e non ho innumerevoli qualità


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> infatti io guido benissimo e non ho innumerevoli qualità


meglio sole allora


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> meglio sole allora


Ma non è vero Simy. L'utente Angelo ne ha tante, di qualità. E non guida poi così bene, frena sempre all'ultimo momento


----------



## Fabry (3 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non è vero Simy. L'utente Angelo ne ha tante, di qualità. E non guida poi così bene, frena sempre all'ultimo momento



Ehmmm Sole, se passo dalle vostre parti pensi che possa bastare...


----------



## @lex (3 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non è vero Simy. L'utente Angelo ne ha tante, di qualità. E non guida poi così bene, frena sempre all'ultimo momento


da che pulpito..io freno....


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non è vero Simy. L'utente Angelo ne ha tante, di qualità. E non guida poi così bene, frena sempre all'ultimo momento





Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> da che pulpito..io freno....


spero di non incontrarvi mai in auto! :ar:


----------



## @lex (3 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> spero di non incontrarvi mai in auto! :ar:


veniamo a prenderti noi!


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ehmmm Sole, se passo dalle vostre parti pensi che possa bastare...View attachment 5438


Ma sì dai, l'importante è frenare


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> veniamo a prenderti noi!



 ditemi quando che avverto anche i miei amici di non uscire di casa!


----------



## Non allineato (4 Settembre 2012)

che bella lezione di sesso virtuale, fate pena guardatevi indietro


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*MA*

Ma guardati indietro tu...magari gestisci meglio quel tuo culo sfranto e avvilito!


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma guardati indietro tu...magari gestisci meglio quel tuo culo sfranto e avvilito!


:up::up: buongiorno fratè..:smile:


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*TI*

Ti ho salutato!!


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ho salutato!!


visto :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2012)

Non allineato ha detto:


> che bella lezione di *sesso virtuale*, fate pena *guardatevi indietro*


eh? ma come, fate sesso virtuale e io non me ne accorgo?


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma guardati indietro tu...magari gestisci meglio quel tuo culo sfranto e avvilito!


ma dov'è che abbiamo fatto sesso virtuale???


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma dov'è che abbiamo fatto sesso virtuale???


come sesso non era granchè se non ce ne siamo accorte in due


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come sesso non era granchè se non ce ne siamo accorte in due


Più che altro passa il primo mona non registrato a schitare...e loro ci vanno dietro no?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma dov'è che abbiamo fatto sesso virtuale???



Il sesso virtuale mica esiste, peraltro.


----------



## Tebe (4 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma dov'è che abbiamo fatto sesso virtuale???


ma si dai, fai finta di niente.
Hanno aperto le gabbie.
Poi li riprendono, tranquilla


----------



## Tebe (4 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come sesso non era granchè se non ce ne siamo accorte in due


tre


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Settembre 2012)

a me certe cose non fan ridere neanche un pò


----------



## Sole (4 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come sesso non era granchè se non ce ne siamo accorte in due


Forse vi siete addormentate nel frattempo


----------



## Sole (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma guardati indietro tu...magari gestisci meglio quel tuo culo sfranto e avvilito!


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Sole*

Ma dai che creatività ho?:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai che creatività ho?:rotfl:


Culo sfranto e avvilito è quasi un'immagine poetica


----------



## Eretteo (4 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> so gia che mi prenderete a insulti per la mia storia
> L'hanno gia' fatto,e poi sono troppo stanco...
> ho tradito il mio ragazzo è un anno che proviamo e riprenderci da qsta mia stronzata, io ho fatto tutto il possibile e anke l'impossibile.
> ma manca una cosa PERCHè L HO FATTO non riesco a capatacitarmenre!!sono malata sono cretina tutto quello che volete..
> ...


O magari puoi continuare a coltivare il tuo ego,visto che hai voluto dimostrare a te stessa che eri abbastanza figa da poterti permettere di tenere la vulva in due assorbenti.
Se lui fosse furbo ti userebbe per togliersi tutti gli sfizi,che so,incontri con piu' donne,con altri uomini,con un cammello,un bue ed un asinello.....e poi un bel calcio nel culo.
Ma per qualche insondabile motivo ancora ci tiene a te,e ci rimette lui.
Ave atque vale.


----------



## Diletta (5 Settembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> O magari puoi continuare a coltivare il tuo ego,visto che hai voluto dimostrare a te stessa che eri abbastanza figa da poterti permettere di tenere la vulva in due assorbenti.
> Se lui fosse furbo ti userebbe per togliersi tutti gli sfizi,che so,incontri con piu' donne,con altri uomini,con un cammello,un bue ed un asinello.....e poi un bel calcio nel culo.
> Ma per qualche insondabile motivo ancora ci tiene a te,e ci rimette lui.
> Ave atque vale.




Arringa mirabile (ma sei per caso avvocato?), sono senza parole anche se ad esserlo dovrebbe essere l'utente a cui è destinata...
I miei complimentoni per la dialettica e anche per il contenuto, benché spietato.


----------



## Eretteo (5 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Arringa mirabile (ma sei per caso avvocato?), sono senza parole anche se ad esserlo dovrebbe essere l'utente a cui è destinata...
> I miei complimentoni per la dialettica e anche per il contenuto, benché spietato.


Grazie per la benevolenza;no,non sono uomo di legge (magari!Sai che stipendio.....)...e' la stanchezza di questi giorni che mi rende conciso nel rendere i concetti,se mi metto a scrivere uno dei miei soliti poemi m'addormento all'ottava riga    buona serata


----------

